# PASSIONATE RIDES TOY DRIVE CAR SHOW



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

THATS RIGHT HOMIES, ITS GONA GO DOWN DEC 5TH.

@ SACRED HEART CHURCH P-LOT, IN FRONT OF THE UNIV. HIGH SCHOOL

FIRST STREET TO THE RIGHT AS SOON AS YOU GET OFF I-35 ONTO VALLEYMILLS

THEIR WILL B FOOD VENDERS SELLIN SOME DELICIOUS GREASY FOODS :biggrin: 

AIRBRUSHER ON SITE TO MAKE THAT SWEATER OR TOBOGON PIMPED OUT

DJ PLAYIN THEM JAMS FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO LEAN & ROC WITH IT...

13 CATEGORIES SO FAR & MAY BE ADDING MORE...

ALL TOYS WILL GO TO FAMILIES CHOSEN BY THE CHURCH

SO COME OUT , GET YOUR GRUB ON, SEE SOME CLEAN RIDES , CHILL WITH THA HOMIES & BEST OF ALL SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE ...
[/quote]


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

THAT RIGHT HOMIES ITS GONNA GO DOWN DEC 5TH. ITS OUR 1ST ONE SO HELP US CELEBRATE IT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn i just now got home from Lando's .. party was good last night i was so tired i just crashed out on the couch .. barbq and beer went down good :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt for the homies


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 15 2009, 01:15 PM~15671098
> *I will be there  :biggrin:
> *


WE LL HAVE THA PARROT BAY READY FOR YA


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 15 2009, 01:48 PM~15671259
> *damn i just now got home from WEST, Lando was good last night i was so tired i just crashed out on the couch .. barbq and beer went down good 2 :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 15 2009, 10:48 PM~15675509
> *WE LL HAVE THA PARROT BAY READY FOR YA
> *


awwww ready :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 15 2009, 01:15 PM~15671098
> *I will be there  :biggrin:
> *


we will follow you out :cheesy:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I am gonna need some power, my battery might die :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2009, 10:51 PM~15675551
> *I Just left Josh's house but forgot my boxers
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> THATS RIGHT HOMIES, ITS GONA GO DOWN DEC 5TH.
> 
> @ SACRED HEART CHURCH P-LOT, IN FRONT OF THE UNIV. HIGH SCHOOL
> 
> ...


[/quote]
ttt


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin: yep,yep,yep


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

to the top for a good cause


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Our Club will be there for sure to support a Great Cause!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 16 2009, 07:24 PM~15683760
> *we will follow you out :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: Awready!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 16 2009, 07:55 PM~15684087
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: sup big dog!


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 16 2009, 08:43 PM~15684644
> *I am gonna need some power, my battery might die  :biggrin:
> *


electricity is avail in case of an emergency, just bring an xtension cord :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 17 2009, 12:46 PM~15691474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me tell ya'll ,We sponsered a family last year for xmas & seeing the kids smile from ear to ear just makes you feel real good , we will greatly apreaciate the support from all tha homies :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Miggy will be there


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 07:19 PM~15695384
> *Miggy will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: SINCE THE SHOW IS ON A SAT. , MAYBE AFTERWARDS WE CAN ALL ROLL THA VALLEY? :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 17 2009, 07:22 PM~15695420
> *:thumbsup:    SINCE THE SHOW IS ON A SAT. , MAYBE AFTERWARDS WE CAN ALL ROLL THA VALLEY? :cheesy:
> *


IAM GONNA BE FULL AND TAKIN A NAP SOMEWHERE BUT COME WAKE ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 17 2009, 07:04 PM~15695245
> *Let me tell ya'll ,We sponsered a family last year for xmas & seeing the kids smile from ear to ear just makes you feel real good , we will greatly apreaciate the support from all tha homies :thumbsup:
> *


that's a good feeling homie, we did that when I first joined the club, now we get together and help blue santa pass out food and toys.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 07:27 PM~15695470
> *IAM GONNA BE FULL AND TAKIN A NAP SOMEWHERE BUT COME WAKE ME UP  :biggrin:
> *


Hooters!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 07:27 PM~15695470
> *IAM GONNA BE FULL AND TAKIN A NAP SOMEWHERE BUT COME WAKE ME UP  :biggrin:
> *


HOOTERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 17 2009, 08:22 PM~15695420
> *:thumbsup:    SINCE THE SHOW IS ON A SAT. , MAYBE AFTERWARDS WE CAN ALL ROLL THA VALLEY? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: GOOD IDEA. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2009, 08:02 PM~15695847
> *HOOTERS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


MIGGY LOVES ROSA'S


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2009, 07:44 PM~15695660
> *that's a good feeling homie, we did that when I first joined the club, now we get together and help blue santa pass out food and toys.
> *


YES ZIR!


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 08:19 PM~15695384
> *Miggy will be there
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 17 2009, 09:10 PM~15696836
> *MIGGY LOVES ROSA'S
> *


what's that??i


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2009, 12:35 AM~15698809
> *what's that??i
> *


its the new taco cabana, but way better


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 18 2009, 01:21 AM~15699928
> *its the new taco cabana, but way better
> *


ooooh, I am down :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Nov 17 2009, 09:10 PM~15696836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4realz i always gotta stop there n eat when iam in Waco

if we're having a CTLC meeting after the show, we can have it there. theres plenty of room for everybody


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whats up homies..... damn i been slacking cus i been busy ass hell..... im back tho....... qvo alex...how you been..... miggy damn hell yea ppl tore up some food that day..... and beer went down like water..anyways TTT for our show come and support for a good cause.......... peace......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

THATS RIGHT HOMIES, ITS GONA GO DOWN DEC 5TH.

@ SACRED HEART CHURCH P-LOT, IN FRONT OF THE UNIV. HIGH SCHOOL

FIRST STREET TO THE RIGHT AS SOON AS YOU GET OFF I-35 ONTO VALLEYMILLS

THEIR WILL B FOOD VENDERS SELLIN SOME DELICIOUS GREASY FOODS :biggrin: 

AIRBRUSHER ON SITE TO MAKE THAT SWEATER OR TOBOGON PIMPED OUT

DJ PLAYIN THEM JAMS FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO LEAN & ROC WITH IT...

13 CATEGORIES SO FAR & MAY BE ADDING MORE...

ALL TOYS WILL GO TO FAMILIES CHOSEN BY THE CHURCH

SO COME OUT , GET YOUR GRUB ON, SEE SOME CLEAN RIDES , CHILL WITH THA HOMIES & BEST OF ALL SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2009, 11:50 AM~15670989
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 15 2009, 12:15 PM~15671098
> *I will be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 15 2009, 09:48 PM~15675509
> *WE LL HAVE THA PARROT BAY READY FOR YA
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 16 2009, 06:24 PM~15683760
> *we will follow you out :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 16 2009, 06:55 PM~15684087
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 16 2009, 07:43 PM~15684644
> *I am gonna need some power, my battery might die  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 17 2009, 12:42 AM~15688341
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE........


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Nov 17 2009, 04:04 PM~15694023
> *Our Club will be there for sure to support a Great Cause!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 17 2009, 05:53 PM~15695114
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Nov 17 2009, 06:22 PM~15695420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


DAMN BOTH GOOD IDEAS............


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

THATS RIGHT HOMIES, ITS GONA GO DOWN DEC 5TH.

@ SACRED HEART CHURCH P-LOT, IN FRONT OF THE UNIV. HIGH SCHOOL

FIRST STREET TO THE RIGHT AS SOON AS YOU GET OFF I-35 ONTO VALLEYMILLS

THEIR WILL B FOOD VENDERS SELLIN SOME DELICIOUS GREASY FOODS :biggrin: 

AIRBRUSHER ON SITE TO MAKE THAT SWEATER OR TOBOGON PIMPED OUT

DJ PLAYIN THEM JAMS FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO LEAN & ROC WITH IT...

13 CATEGORIES SO FAR & MAY BE ADDING MORE...

ALL TOYS WILL GO TO FAMILIES CHOSEN BY THE CHURCH

SO COME OUT , GET YOUR GRUB ON, SEE SOME CLEAN RIDES , CHILL WITH THA HOMIES & BEST OF ALL SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE ...
[/quote]


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 18 2009, 01:21 AM~15699928
> *its the new taco cabana, but way better
> *


HELL YEA! THA CHIKEN ENCHILADAS R THA SHIT.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2009, 01:08 AM~15699813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOP IT!, HOP IT! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 18 2009, 12:09 PM~15703057
> *whats  up  homies.....  damn i  been  slacking  cus  i been  busy  ass  hell.....  im  back tho.......  qvo  alex...how  you  been.....  miggy  damn  hell  yea ppl  tore  up  some  food  that  day.....  and  beer  went  down  like  water..anyways  TTT  for  our  show  come  and  support  for  a  good  cause..........  peace......
> *


wat it do homie, I been good.Hows the new house? You done moving yet, or you been partying. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2009, 02:44 PM~15705001
> *wat it do homie,  I been good.Hows the new house? You done moving yet, or you been partying. :biggrin:
> *


 its good ....but i live next to da damn train....shit.... owell....... yea had been busy preping for a baby shower............. we will see you this wknd at mag. you gonna party o que.......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 18 2009, 05:02 PM~15705889
> *its  good  ....but  i  live  next to  da  damn  train....shit....  owell....... yea  had  been  busy  preping  for  a  baby  shower............. we  will  see  you  this  wknd at  mag.  you  gonna  party  o  que.......
> *


damn train :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 18 2009, 05:02 PM~15705889
> *its  good  ....but  i  live  next to  da  damn  train....shit....  owell....... yea  had  been  busy  preping  for  a  baby  shower............. we  will  see  you  this  wknd at  mag.  you  gonna  party  o  que.......
> *


yeah we will be goin' to the rollers party, is that where you are goin'


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2009, 11:24 PM~15710348
> *yeah we will be goin' to the rollers party, is that where you are goin'
> *


yes sir ..


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 18 2009, 11:58 PM~15710755
> *yes sir ..
> *


 :0 I C U MIGGY


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 18 2009, 11:58 PM~15710755
> *yes sir ..
> *


Y DID U EDIT YOUR POST? :dunno: 

I SAW WAT U PUT :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 18 2009, 11:59 PM~15710771
> *:0  I C U MIGGY
> *


i edited it :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 19 2009, 12:00 AM~15710787
> *Y DID U EDIT YOUR POST? :dunno:
> 
> I SAW WAT U PUT  :0
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 19 2009, 12:02 AM~15710808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK :werd: 

:rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 19 2009, 12:02 AM~15710808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mas puto!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up homies :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2009, 10:24 PM~15710348
> *yeah we will be goin' to the rollers party, is that where you are goin'
> *


yup im rollin with miguel angel......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2009, 09:48 AM~15713692
> *what's up homies :wave:  :wave:
> *


where are you mariposa


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

THATS RIGHT HOMIES, ITS GONA GO DOWN DEC 5TH.

@ SACRED HEART CHURCH P-LOT, IN FRONT OF THE UNIV. HIGH SCHOOL

FIRST STREET TO THE RIGHT AS SOON AS YOU GET OFF I-35 ONTO VALLEYMILLS

THEIR WILL B FOOD VENDERS SELLIN SOME DELICIOUS GREASY FOODS :biggrin: 

AIRBRUSHER ON SITE TO MAKE THAT SWEATER OR TOBOGON PIMPED OUT

DJ PLAYIN THEM JAMS FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO LEAN & ROC WITH IT...

13 CATEGORIES SO FAR & MAY BE ADDING MORE...

ALL TOYS WILL GO TO FAMILIES CHOSEN BY THE CHURCH

SO COME OUT , GET YOUR GRUB ON, SEE SOME CLEAN RIDES , CHILL WITH THA HOMIES & BEST OF ALL SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE ...
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 19 2009, 12:15 PM~15714622
> *yup  im  rollin  with  miguel angel......
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2009, 01:07 AM~15711434
> *mas puto!!!
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

73 monte :nicoderm: wat up


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:uh: nevermind then, left me hanging :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 19 2009, 11:53 PM~15722589
> *73 monte :nicoderm: wat up
> *


it wasn't me, my computer or the svr are fn up


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

HOLA VATOS LOCOS


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 20 2009, 01:14 AM~15723523
> *it wasn't me, my computer or the svr are fn up
> *


ORALE...


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 19 2009, 12:16 PM~15714634
> *where  are  you  mariposa
> *


here I am


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Nov 20 2009, 05:03 PM~15729693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ready to party tonight


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT , :biggrin: 13 days away


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

TTT

HOLA COLAS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Watz sup Homies?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

COME OUT & SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

ITS GONA GO DOWN IN THA CO. :nicoderm:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

YA'LL DONT FORGET BOUT THA SPECIAL APPEARENCE


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 09:14 PM~15760260
> *YA'LL DONT FORGET BOUT THA SPECIAL APPEARENCE
> 
> 
> ...


I am definitely going to be their, You know I gotta see it one last time


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 09:14 PM~15760260
> *YA'LL DONT FORGET BOUT THA SPECIAL APPEARENCE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
i think the red 1 behind him is suppose to be there too


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2009, 09:37 PM~15760576
> *I am definitely going to be their, You know I gotta see it one last time
> *


IT MIGHT B HAVING A FOR SALE SIGHN ON IT AT THA SHOW :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 09:45 PM~15760684
> *:0
> i think the red 1 behind him is suppose to be there too
> *


BET! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 10:01 PM~15760920
> *IT MIGHT B HAVING A FOR SALE SIGHN ON IT AT THA SHOW  :0
> *


I will give you a round rock donut for it :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 09:45 PM~15760684
> *:0
> i think the red 1 behind him is suppose to be there too
> *











SHIT HE ALREADY WON... :rofl:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2009, 10:10 PM~15761068
> *I will give you a round rock donut for it  :biggrin:
> *











I TRIED GIVIN HIM A WEENIE BUT NO LUCK, MAYB A DOUGNUT WILL DO IT :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 10:10 PM~15761069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


red what,I don't see anything red :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> ITS GONA GO DOWN IN THA CO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2009, 10:12 PM~15761116
> *red what,I don't see anything red :biggrin:
> *


u gotta look really close


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 10:14 PM~15761153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  hno: hno:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2009, 10:17 PM~15761216
> *  hno:  hno:
> *


MAYB I SHOULD EDIT THAT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 10:16 PM~15761192
> *u gotta look really close
> *


ooooh now I see it....no I don't :scrutinize:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2009, 10:21 PM~15761263
> *ooooh now I see it....no I don't  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: U C IT NOW?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 10:30 PM~15761403
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: U C IT NOW?
> *


    c what,and why you hitting me. no mi pegas,no mi pegas!!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2009, 10:37 PM~15761521
> *     c what,and why you hitting me. no mi pegas,no mi pegas!!
> *


ITS ME MARIPOSA


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

WILL THA DUECE MAKE ITS APPEARANCE ALSO :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 10:39 PM~15761536
> *ITS ME MARIPOSA
> *


ok, I give up me who...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 10:41 PM~15761581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that would be something to see,him driving two cars,at the same time  :wow:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2009, 10:46 PM~15761652
> *now that would be something to see,him driving two cars,at the same time    :wow:
> *


IF WE BELIEVE IN HIM HE CAN DO IT! :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 10:41 PM~15761581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAT AZZ WHITE WALLS :wow:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 10:14 PM~15760260
> *YA'LL DONT FORGET BOUT THA SPECIAL APPEARENCE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 23 2009, 06:57 AM~15751755
> *TTT
> 
> HOLA COLAS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

COME OUT & SUPPORT :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 08:14 PM~15760260
> *YA'LL DONT FORGET BOUT THA SPECIAL APPEARENCE
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2009, 08:37 PM~15760576
> *I am definitely going to be their, You know I gotta see it one last time
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 08:45 PM~15760684
> *:0
> i think the red 1 behind him is suppose to be there too
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 09:01 PM~15760920
> *IT MIGHT B HAVING A FOR SALE SIGHN ON IT AT THA SHOW  :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2009, 09:10 PM~15761068
> *I will give you a round rock donut for it  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 09:12 PM~15761113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     :burn:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 23 2009, 09:41 PM~15761581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0    where is that car been.......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2009, 09:46 PM~15761652
> *now that would be something to see,him driving two cars,at the same time    :wow:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue: :loco:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 24 2009, 12:49 AM~15763844
> *IF WE BELIEVE IN HIM HE CAN DO IT! :0
> *


 :werd:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 24 2009, 01:19 AM~15764037
> *:0  :0
> *


     :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 24 2009, 01:19 AM~15764037
> *:0  :0
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 24 2009, 12:32 PM~15766774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

COME OUT & SUPPORT :thumbsup:

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

ITS GONA GO DOWN IN THA CO. :nicoderm:


----------



## DEE ur avg mexican (Aug 25, 2009)

Miss DEE may be in attendance of this toys for tots too lol sounds fun


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEE ur avg mexican_@Nov 25 2009, 12:06 AM~15774285
> *Miss DEE may be in attendance of this toys for tots too lol sounds fun
> 
> 
> ...


hey ive seen that girl and that car somewhere before :0 :biggrin: hope you make it down to the show Dee


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ITS GONA GO DOWN IN THA CO. :nicoderm:
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 24 2009, 11:00 PM~15774224
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: 

That red Monte.... :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 25 2009, 06:01 PM~15780792
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> That red Monte.... :worship:  :biggrin:
> *



calm down and change your pants :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 25 2009, 05:41 PM~15781801
> *calm down and change your pants :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 25 2009, 05:01 PM~15780792
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> That red Monte.... :worship:  :biggrin:
> *











here ya go :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 25 2009, 06:41 PM~15781801
> *calm down and change your pants :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

WATZ SUP HOMIES? SHOWS COMING UP REAL QUICK, LETS MAKE THE END OF 09 A GOOD ONE IN CENTRAL TEXAS :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 26 2009, 01:28 AM~15786314
> *WATZ SUP HOMIES?  SHOWS  COMING UP  REAL QUICK, LETS MAKE THE END OF 09 A GOOD ONE IN CENTRAL TEXAS :thumbsup:
> *


sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 14 2009, 01:30 PM~15664678
> *
> *


  

IMG]http://i48.tinypic.com/j98z0p.jpg[/IMG] :thumbsup:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 14 2009, 01:30 PM~15664678
> *
> *


  
CUSTOM WILL CHIPPS AND MORE PLAQUES 

CHECK THIS POST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15343742










 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Nov 26 2009, 01:28 AM~15786314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll see yall on the 5th and the 13th


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whatup miggy you eat sum turkey yet


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 01:01 PM~15790352
> *i'll see yall on the 5th and the 13th
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 26 2009, 02:05 PM~15790391
> *whatup miggy  you  eat sum turkey yet
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 26 2009, 12:24 AM~15786274
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 03:57 PM~15791310
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: U DIDNT HAVE TO DO US LIKE THIS.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 11:07 PM~15794497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt and im on full


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:0


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:0


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Nov 27 2009, 12:47 AM~15795351
> *:biggrin: ttt and im on full
> *


hop it hop it


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Ttt 1 more time i just ate leftovers and now im hurt'n


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Ttt 1 more time i just ate leftovers and now im hurt'n


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Nov 27 2009, 05:06 PM~15799246
> *Ttt 1 more time i just ate leftovers  and now im hurt'n
> *


take a shit and you'll feel better.. trust me


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

ttt for da show and hop it, hop it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 27 2009, 05:13 PM~15799309
> *:0
> *


you had to work today ? :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt
man I am bored,watching Mi Famila


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Nov 27 2009, 05:06 PM~15799245
> *Ttt 1 more time i just ate leftovers  and now im hurt'n
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: but well worth it huh


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 27 2009, 05:57 PM~15799622
> *take a shit and you'll feel better.. trust me
> *


 :barf: ,wat up BIG MIG!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Nov 27 2009, 05:59 PM~15799634
> *ttt for da show  and hop it, hop it
> *


HELL YEA TTMFT</span>!!!

<span style=\'color:yellow\'>YELLOW , YELLOW!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 27 2009, 10:08 PM~15801832
> *ttt
> man I am bored,watching Mi Famila
> *


I GIVE THAT MOVIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> ITS GONA GO DOWN IN THA CO. :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 28 2009, 01:11 AM~15803437
> *I GIVE THAT MOVIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


we are watching American Me now :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2009, 01:37 AM~15803629
> *we are watching  American Me now :biggrin:
> *


WE WATCHING TRANSPORTER 3 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 28 2009, 01:07 AM~15803405
> *:barf:  ,wat up BIG MIG!
> *


 :wave: yall ready for next Saturday? man its gettin here quick.. i was thinkin it was still a couple of weeks away and noticed yesterday its next weekend .. time is flying by


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

any one going to chuckys show tomorrow


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

A betoo yellow,yellow


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Ttt all week


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT  almost here


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Nov 29 2009, 01:05 AM~15810489
> *Ttt iam gonna be full all week
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

THATS RIGHT HOMIES, ITS GONA GO DOWN DEC 5TH.

@ SACRED HEART CHURCH P-LOT, IN FRONT OF THE UNIV. HIGH SCHOOL

FIRST STREET TO THE RIGHT AS SOON AS YOU GET OFF I-35 ONTO VALLEYMILLS

THEIR WILL B FOOD VENDERS SELLIN SOME DELICIOUS GREASY FOODS :biggrin: 

AIRBRUSHER ON SITE TO MAKE THAT SWEATER OR TOBOGON PIMPED OUT

DJ PLAYIN THEM JAMS FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO LEAN & ROC WITH IT...

13 CATEGORIES SO FAR & MAY BE ADDING MORE...

ALL TOYS WILL GO TO FAMILIES CHOSEN BY THE CHURCH

SO COME OUT , GET YOUR GRUB ON, SEE SOME CLEAN RIDES , CHILL WITH THA HOMIES & BEST OF ALL SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

there might be some models at this show too :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2009, 02:48 PM~15813287
> *there might be some models at this show too  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt lets start counting down them days


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> THATS RIGHT HOMIES, ITS GONA GO DOWN DEC 5TH.
> 
> @ SACRED HEART CHURCH P-LOT, IN FRONT OF THE UNIV. HIGH SCHOOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *betoooo!, Texaswayz*

whats going on vato locos?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

ITS GOING DOWN NEXT SATURDAY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2009, 11:01 PM~15817644
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, betoooo!, Texaswayz
> 
> ...


THIS IS FOR YOU


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 29 2009, 11:03 PM~15817676
> *ITS GOING DOWN NEXT SATURDAY!!! :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea .. cant wait  hope yall saved me a spot


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 29 2009, 11:04 PM~15817691
> *THIS IS FOR YOU
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm iam gonna have to hit that up after the show. maybe we can all get our grub on after the show and then post up on the Valley for a min


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 29 2009, 11:03 PM~15817676
> *ITS GOING DOWN NEXT SATURDAY!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  hows the weather


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2009, 11:05 PM~15817716
> *hell yea .. cant wait    hope yall saved me a spot
> *











TAKE UR PICK..... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2009, 11:07 PM~15817742
> * hows the weather
> *


its cold and a lil wet , just how i like it :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2009, 11:07 PM~15817733
> *hmmmm iam gonna have to hit that up after the show. maybe we can all get our grub on after the show and then post up on the Valley for a min
> *


CTLC Meeting their MAYBE :dunno: 

MAKE RALLEY ON THA VALLEY PART DOS :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 29 2009, 11:08 PM~15817757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


iam gonna be inside .. its gonna be cold :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 29 2009, 11:11 PM~15817803
> *CTLC Meeting their MAYBE :dunno:
> 
> MAKE RALLEY ON THA VALLEY PART DOS :cheesy:
> *


we'll cruise


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 29 2009, 11:11 PM~15817803
> *CTLC Meeting their MAYBE :dunno:
> 
> MAKE RALLEY ON THA VALLEY PART DOS :cheesy:
> *


thats wha i was wanting to do.. 

Mrchavez was talkin bout havin a Xmas party there with a gift exchange :0 but i dunno how we all gonna pick names but Alex won in Houston so i hope he gets my name :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 29 2009, 11:10 PM~15817782
> *its cold and a lil wet , just how i like it :0
> *


well she's either eskimo or dead then :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2009, 11:15 PM~15817868
> *thats wha i was wanting to do..
> 
> Mrchavez was talkin bout havin a Xmas party there with a gift exchange :0 but i dunno how we all gonna pick names but Alex won in Houston so i hope he gets my name  :thumbsup:
> *


sorry mig, that money is goooonnnnee :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2009, 11:13 PM~15817827
> *iam gonna be inside .. its gonna be cold  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *











HERE YA GO :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2009, 11:14 PM~15817845
> *we'll cruise
> *


 :0 AWREADY!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2009, 11:15 PM~15817868
> *thats wha i was wanting to do..
> 
> Mrchavez was talkin bout havin a Xmas party there with a gift exchange :0 but i dunno how we all gonna pick names but Alex won in Houston so i hope he gets my name  :thumbsup:
> *


MAS PUTOOOO!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2009, 11:17 PM~15817891
> *well she's either eskimo or dead then :biggrin:
> *


from canada :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 29 2009, 11:17 PM~15817891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeaaaa ..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2009, 11:20 PM~15817930
> *sorry mig, that money is goooonnnnee :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: 

good thing Beto works at a bank


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

DEC 5th ITS GOING DOWN

THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER WIT TWO MODELS GARANTEED.... :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2009, 11:28 PM~15818073
> *:banghead:
> 
> good thing Beto works at a bank
> *


THATS WELLSCARLOS...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 29 2009, 11:30 PM~15818112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big Rick and who else? :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2009, 11:34 PM~15818185
> *Big Rick and who else?  :0
> *


ITS THIS OLDER CAT NAMED RON, HE LL HAVE A BOOTH SET UP WIT A PRINTER WICH FOR A LIL FEE HE LL PRINT A PIC OF UR CAR WIT THA MODELS...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2009, 11:34 PM~15818185
> *Big Rick and who else?  :0
> *












I BELIEVE THIS WLL B ONE OF THA MODELS


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 29 2009, 11:32 PM~15818135
> *THATS WELLSCARLOS...
> *


I need a homie loan,for a new paint job :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2009, 12:10 AM~15818751
> *I need a homie loan,for a new paint job :biggrin:
> *


MY LIL BRO CARLOS WiT THA RED MC IS WELLSCARLOS, IM BROKEBETO, :yessad:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Morning fellows.... Can't wait, weather said back in the 70's by the weekend
and clear skies... Don't hold me to it, this is Texas.. :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

we'll see yall there !!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 30 2009, 08:41 AM~15820380
> *Morning fellows.... Can't wait, weather said back in the 70's by the weekend
> and clear skies... Don't hold me to it, this is Texas.. :biggrin:
> *


if not then you're gonna get it


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT HOPE YOU ALL CAN MAKE IT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 30 2009, 01:23 AM~15819357
> *MY LIL BRO CARLOS WiT THA RED MC IS WELLSCARLOS,  IM BROKEBETO, :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 30 2009, 08:41 AM~15820380
> *Morning fellows.... Can't wait, weather said back in the 70's by the weekend
> and clear skies... Don't hold me to it, this is Texas.. :biggrin:
> *


TTT FOR NICE WEATHER ON SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 30 2009, 08:47 AM~15820405
> *we'll see yall there !!!!
> *


ATX INVASION? hno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 30 2009, 05:45 PM~15824805
> *ATX INVASION? hno:
> *


UT did that to Baylor 2 weeks ago :0 gotta love them longhorns :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

<<<<<--------------------------
we will be there fo sho. See you guys this weekend :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 30 2009, 06:24 PM~15825168
> *UT did that to Baylor 2 weeks ago  :0 gotta love them longhorns  :thumbsup:
> *


that was not an invasion that was a TAKE OVER... its was crazy crunk....


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Nov 30 2009, 07:28 PM~15825898
> *<<<<<--------------------------
> we will be there fo sho. See you guys this weekend  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: Awready!


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt fellas


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 30 2009, 12:41 AM~15818284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 30 2009, 12:15 AM~15817868
> *thats wha i was wanting to do..
> 
> Mrchavez was talkin bout havin a Xmas party there with a gift exchange :0 but i dunno how we all gonna pick names but Alex won in Houston so i hope he gets my name  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Nov 30 2009, 07:28 PM~15825898
> *<<<<<--------------------------
> we will be there fo sho. See you guys this weekend  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


bring some donuts :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

is everyone at work today? :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, Estrella Car Club, Texaswayz


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 1 2009, 09:46 AM~15832425
> *bring some donuts  :thumbsup:
> *


ANOTHER CONTEST O WAT........


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2009, 05:05 PM~15836166
> *ANOTHER CONTEST  O  WAT........
> *


hell nah yall tryin to make me a diabetic :nono: 








but ill sit in the corner and take my time wit a donut  no need to rush it :no:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 1 2009, 05:22 PM~15836351
> *hell nah yall tryin to make me a diabetic  :nono:
> but ill sit in the corner and take my time wit a donut    no need to rush it  :no:
> *


 :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

where is everyone?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2009, 06:44 PM~15837120
> *where is  everyone?
> *


i was at Academy buying some ammo ..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:uh: :0


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

What up .. :biggrin: 

O.k. new weather report... Fucking going to be cold this weekend... high in the 
mid 50's.. Glad I've got a winter coat all year round...  :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 1 2009, 07:36 PM~15837718
> *What up .. :biggrin:
> 
> O.k. new weather report... Fucking going to be cold this weekend... high in the
> ...


i thought it was gonna be 70


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

20% snow for friday hno: 

hopefully it clears up just for saturday, their will be a building available for everyone to thaw out & chill...  

TTT FOR A WHITE SHOW :0


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Ttt for this weekend


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 1 2009, 10:59 PM~15840341
> *20% snow for friday hno:
> 
> hopefully it clears up just for saturday, their will be a building available for everyone to thaw out & chill...
> ...


Johnny from Suenos might take that offensive :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 10:17 AM~15844022
> *Johnny from Suenos might take that offensive  :0
> *


I ALSO HOPE ITS A BIG TURN OUT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 2 2009, 12:25 PM~15845667
> *I ALSO HOPE ITS A BIG TURN OUT
> *


x2....I hope that the weather doesn't scare anyone away


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Passionate for helping the Kids!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 2 2009, 12:25 PM~15845667
> *I ALSO HOPE ITS A BIG TURN OUT
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2009, 02:58 PM~15847713
> *x2....I hope that the weather doesn't scare anyone away
> *


I AINT NEVER KNOWN CENTRAL TEXAS TO BE SKURRED :nono: 


LIKE MASTER P SAID

FROM DALLAS TO WACO TO AUSTIN THEY BEEN BOUT IT! :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 2 2009, 05:38 PM~15849487
> *Passionate for helping the Kids!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THA SMILE ON THEIR FACES IS WELL WORTH IT... :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 08:02 PM~15851500
> *:biggrin:
> *


C WAT IM TALKIN BOUT , :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 2 2009, 12:25 PM~15845667
> *I ALSO HOPE ITS A BIG TURN OUT
> *



Andres dream would come true... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 2 2009, 08:04 PM~15851520
> *C WAT IM TALKIN BOUT , :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 08:08 PM~15851580
> *:dunno:
> *


WATS ZUP CAT?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 2 2009, 08:19 PM~15851720
> *WATS ZUP CAT?
> *


lol i was bored at work today i was textin everybody.. if the weather gets bad on friday i might not have to go to work. but atleast Saturday it will be sunny so thats all that matters cuz Sunday its suppose to rain again


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 08:22 PM~15851761
> *lol i was bored at work today i was textin everybody.. if the weather gets bad on friday i might not have to go to work. but atleast Saturday it will be sunny so thats all that matters cuz Sunday its suppose to rain again
> *


I STILL NEED TO TRY ONE OF UR BURGERS :rant:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 2 2009, 07:52 PM~15851374
> *I AINT NEVER KNOWN CENTRAL TEXAS TO BE SKURRED :nono:
> LIKE MASTER P SAID
> 
> ...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 2 2009, 08:07 PM~15851565
> *Andres dream would come true... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 2 2009, 08:30 PM~15851866
> *TTT
> *


rain sleet or snow ill be there 


heyyyy i saw what you wrote :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey i know a good way you can probably get some free advertising on tv...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

THATS RIGHT HOMIES, ITS GONA GO DOWN DEC 5TH.

@ SACRED HEART CHURCH P-LOT, IN FRONT OF THE UNIV. HIGH SCHOOL

FIRST STREET TO THE RIGHT AS SOON AS YOU GET OFF I-35 ONTO VALLEYMILLS

THEIR WILL B FOOD VENDERS SELLIN SOME DELICIOUS GREASY FOODS :biggrin: 

AIRBRUSHER ON SITE TO MAKE THAT SWEATER OR TOBOGON PIMPED OUT

DJ PLAYIN THEM JAMS FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO LEAN & ROC WITH IT...

13 CATEGORIES SO FAR & MAY BE ADDING MORE...

ALL TOYS WILL GO TO FAMILIES CHOSEN BY THE CHURCH

SO COME OUT , GET YOUR GRUB ON, SEE SOME CLEAN RIDES , CHILL WITH THA HOMIES & BEST OF ALL SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE ...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> DEC 5th ITS GOING DOWN
> 
> RAIN ,SLEET,OR SNOW :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 08:34 PM~15851924
> *hey i know a good way you can probably get some free advertising on tv...
> *


HOW HOW?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Rusty Garrett from channel 10 news is gonna be at the Walmart on Franklin collecting toys and donations for toys 4 tots.. you should stop by there and see if he can do a lil shout out on tv about the show ..


he's cool as hell and if you take him a joint he'll be your homie .. that old man is a pot head. i remember when i was stayin in Waco i use to work at Souper Salad and he would always go in there and some of the people i worked wit said he would always be gettin blowed


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

he's gonna be at the WalMart on Friday evening ..


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

IMA MAKE A BIG FLIER AND STAND BEHIND HIM WEN HE S LIVE.. :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Wish I could make it, but I have to be in Corpus this weekend. Damn..... *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 2 2009, 08:47 PM~15852145
> *IMA MAKE A BIG FLIER AND STAND BEHIND HIM WEN HE S LIVE.. :0
> *


lol hell yea :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 2 2009, 08:47 PM~15852149
> * Wish I could make it, but I have to be in Corpus this weekend. Damn.....
> *


ORALE HOMIE, WISH U COULD ALSO, I THINK ITD B THA FIRST TIME UR RIDE WOULD OF BEEN TO WACO Q NO :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 08:50 PM~15852195
> *lol hell yea  :roflmao:
> *


& SAY HOP IT HOP IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 2 2009, 08:58 PM~15852315
> *Ttt
> *


whats good bro? how you been? aint seen you in a min carnal


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 2 2009, 07:55 PM~15852270
> *ORALE HOMIE, WISH U COULD ALSO, I THINK ITD B THA FIRST TIME UR RIDE WOULD OF BEEN TO WACO Q NO :thumbsup:
> *


* Yeah I think so. I will see what happens, maybe I can make it. I am always willing to help out & support fellow riders. *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 2 2009, 09:03 PM~15852386
> * Yeah I think so. I will see what happens, maybe I can make it. I am always willing to help out & support fellow riders.
> *


AWREADY HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE & FOR THA MODELS :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT, IT LL BE SOME GOOD CHILLIN IN THA SOUTH..


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

[/quote]
50degrees for sat, NO PROB., ILL HAVE THA FIRE READY TO WARM US UP... :burn:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

>


50degrees for sat, NO PROB., ILL HAVE THA FIRE READY TO WARM US UP... :burn:
[/quote]
with the fire or the drink :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> 50degrees for sat, NO PROB., ILL HAVE THA FIRE READY TO WARM US UP... :burn:


with the fire or the drink :biggrin:
[/quote]

FOR YOU ILL HAVE BOTH


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> with the fire or the drink :biggrin:


FOR YOU ILL HAVE BOTH 
[/quote]
already :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 2 2009, 09:16 PM~15852667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: nice line up


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

[/quote]
WE SHOULD OF HIRED THIS DUDE TO PASS OUT OUR FLIERS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

that looks like mrchavez dancing :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

i got the toys ready for this weekend


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

>


WE SHOULD OF HIRED THIS DUDE TO PASS OUT OUR FLIERS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

i work with this dude who does dumb things like that on the side for money here is a commercial he did thats actually getting air time on grande communications cable services... He'd gladly pass out flyers any way you'd like for him to.. He's weird like that..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 days away :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

>


WE SHOULD OF HIRED THIS DUDE TO PASS OUT OUR FLIERS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 3 2009, 09:36 AM~15857135
> *i work with this dude who does dumb things like that on the side for money here is a commercial he did thats actually getting air time on grande communications cable services... He'd gladly pass out flyers any way you'd like for him to.. He's weird like that..
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SUKD :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 3 2009, 02:01 AM~15856023
> *i got the toys ready for this weekend
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

all i gotta do now is give my car a wash  :biggrin: 


















and vacuum the inside :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 06:08 PM~15862413
> *all i gotta do now is give my car a wash    :biggrin:
> and vacuum the inside  :cheesy:
> *


IM CHARGING MY BATTS RIGHT NOW, BUT I STILL NEED TO REPLACE MY SELENOIDS :uh:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 10:04 AM~15857342
> *2 days away  :0
> *


 :yes: IM READY!


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Working on mine to


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 3 2009, 06:26 PM~15862634
> *Working on mine to
> *


 :0 U GONA HOP IT HOP IT?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 3 2009, 06:28 PM~15862645
> *:0    U GONA HOP IT  HOP IT?
> *


he had a dream that everyone was gonna show up Saturday so he had to hop it hop it


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 06:29 PM~15862663
> *he had a dream that everyone was gonna show up Saturday so he had to hop it hop it
> *


DO U KNW BOUT THA YELLOW YELLOW?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Was up fellows.. Gonna be a cold bitch, is it cool if i bring a diesel powered heater..


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 06:29 PM~15862663
> *he had a dream that everyone was gonna show up Saturday so he had to hop it hop it
> *




















:0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 3 2009, 06:32 PM~15862704
> *Was up fellows.. Gonna be a cold bitch, is it cool if i bring a diesel powered heater..
> *


IF IT EXISTS HELL YEA! :roflmao: 

JUST BE PREPARED TO HAVE EVERYONE AROUND U :yes:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 3 2009, 05:36 PM~15862755
> *IF IT EXISTS HELL YEA! :roflmao:
> 
> JUST BE PREPARED TO HAVE EVERYONE AROUND U  :yes:
> *



Good way to make new friends... :biggrin: 

See you guys Saturday morning.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 3 2009, 06:38 PM~15862773
> *Good way to make new friends... :biggrin:
> 
> See you guys Saturday morning.
> *


be safe on the road bro ..


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 3 2009, 06:38 PM~15862773
> *Good way to make new friends... :biggrin:
> 
> See you guys Saturday morning.
> *


YES ZIR..... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wats up vatos locos.......im here


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 3 2009, 06:45 PM~15862848
> *wats  up  vatos  locos.......im here
> *


u still at work?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

yall fools are crazy...........wat up josh and migg........


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 05:46 PM~15862852
> *u still at work?
> *


yes sir........gotta get over time .........


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 3 2009, 05:38 PM~15862773
> *Good way to make new friends... :biggrin:
> 
> See you guys Saturday morning.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 3 2009, 06:46 PM~15862856
> *yall  fools  are  crazy...........wat  up  josh  and  migg........
> *


chillin tryin to stay warm. lookin forward to the show


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 3 2009, 05:21 PM~15862576
> *IM CHARGING MY BATTS RIGHT NOW, BUT I STILL NEED TO REPLACE MY SELENOIDS :uh:
> *


IM CHARGING THA BATTS TOO...........WE GONNA THREE WHEEL FOR MIG O QUE......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 3 2009, 06:49 PM~15862879
> *IM  CHARGING  THA  BATTS  TOO...........WE  GONNA  THREE  WHEEL  FOR  MIG  O  QUE......
> *


miggyvision will be there :thumbsup: man i didnt record shit at magnificos. i didnt even think bout it till it was too late. i was just amazed at all the women that were there


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Sup Skinz see everyone Saturday


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 05:50 PM~15862900
> *miggyvision will be there  :thumbsup: man i didnt record shit at magnificos. i didnt even think bout it till it was too late. i was just amazed at all the women that were there
> *


YUP............


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 3 2009, 05:53 PM~15862928
> *Sup Skinz see everyone Saturday
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

MexSkinz Cat oh yea and My gavacho Homies too :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 3 2009, 07:05 PM~15863064
> *:biggrin:
> *


where u at right now?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 3 2009, 06:49 PM~15862879
> *IM  CHARGING  THA  BATTS  TOO...........WE  GONNA  THREE  WHEEL  FOR  MIG  O  QUE......
> *


ILL TRY :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 06:50 PM~15862900
> *miggyvision will be there  :thumbsup: man i didnt record shit at magnificos. i didnt even think bout it till it was too late. i was just amazed at all the women that were there
> *


 :tears:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 3 2009, 06:53 PM~15862928
> *Sup Skinz see everyone Saturday
> *


IS THA BOMBA GONNA MAKE IT :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 3 2009, 06:08 PM~15863109
> *ILL TRY :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 3 2009, 06:08 PM~15863109
> *ILL TRY :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2009, 06:06 PM~15863085
> *where u at right now?
> *


AT WORK...... WHERE IS MARIPOSA


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 3 2009, 07:12 PM~15863155
> *:angry:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


MY SWAY BAR IN THA REAR END ONLY LETS IT GET UP BOUT AN INCH OFF THA GROUND ,PLUS NOT ENOUGH WEIGHT IN THA BAK


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 3 2009, 06:16 PM~15863199
> *MY SWAY BAR IN THA REAR END ONLY LETS IT GET UP BOUT AN INCH OFF THA GROUND ,PLUS NOT ENOUGH WEIGHT IN THA BAK
> *


TRU........


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 96_impalass

:wave: POST SOME GOOD PICS BIG RICK..........


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 3 2009, 07:22 PM~15863250
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, 96_impalass
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 3 2009, 08:11 PM~15863128
> *IS THA BOMBA GONNA MAKE IT :0
> *


The Magic 8 Ball says yes oh my mistake its sez Hell Yea :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 3 2009, 07:31 PM~15863355
> *The Magic  8 Ball says yes oh my mistake  its sez Hell Yea :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS A BAD AZZ 8 BALL


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 3 2009, 07:42 PM~15863445
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS A BAD AZZ 8 BALL
> *


thats wha i need right now to stay awake .. iam tired as fuck


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0 @ 0.22


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 3 2009, 06:58 PM~15862299
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 

















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 05:23 AM~15868079
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your just asking for it aint you (nohomo)


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 4 2009, 04:30 AM~15868087
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: your just asking for it aint you (nohomo)
> *



:biggrin: see this is what happens when im awake and on lay it low this late... :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 4 2009, 05:32 AM~15868090
> *:biggrin: see this is what happens when im awake and on lay it low this late... :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT FOR THA SHOW, NOT FOR THA AZZHOLES THAT STAYED UP LATE LASTNIGHT ON HERE :0 

:twak: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

IT SNOWED A LIL EARLIER DOWN HERE :0 

BUT IT DIDNT LAST,

NOW ITS CLEAR & SUNNY  

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 4 2009, 05:56 PM~15873182
> *TTT  SEE  YOU  ALL  TOMORROW
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 4 2009, 01:23 PM~15871253
> *TTT FOR THA SHOW, NOT FOR THA AZZHOLES THAT STAYED UP LATE LASTNIGHT ON HERE :0
> 
> :twak:
> ...



   :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 4 2009, 02:23 PM~15871253
> *TTT FOR THA SHOW, NOT FOR THA AZZHOLES THAT STAYED UP LATE LASTNIGHT ON HERE :0
> 
> :twak:
> ...


x2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 4 2009, 01:23 PM~15871253
> *TTT FOR THA SHOW, NOT FOR THA AZZHOLES THAT STAYED UP LATE LASTNIGHT ON HERE :0
> 
> :twak:
> ...


 :0


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

I am sorry I am not going to be able to make it to the show it is my sons b-day. I hope to see everybody next weekend.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

What time everyone rollin from atx ?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 5 2009, 12:23 AM~15877533
> *What time everyone rollin from atx ?
> *



shouldnt you have asked that question at 12:23 PM on friday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

To who ever gets to read this before the show , we hope ya ll can make it and if ya ll do have a safe trip, we ll b waitin for ya ll(ill b tha first one ya will c in the entrance :biggrin: , get ready to have a good time & support a great cause, CENTRAL TEXAS TTT!

any info or direction s dnt hesitate to give me a txt or call (254)644-4562 Beto :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 5 2009, 12:23 AM~15877533
> *What time everyone rollin from atx ?
> *


were leaving at nine and meeting up with 83 finest at miky ds at nine thirty and then Waco :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2009, 01:05 AM~15877876
> *were leaving at nine and meeting up with 83 finest at miky ds at nine thirty  and then Waco :biggrin:
> *


sounds good homie :thumbsup: u tha man!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 5 2009, 01:13 AM~15877953
> *Ttt
> *


x254


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam bout to head that way :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 01:28 AM~15877562
> *shouldnt you have asked that question at 12:23 PM  on friday :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't let me catch u jay walkin


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Had a good time Homies


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 5 2009, 07:27 PM~15883528
> *Had a good time Homies
> *


x2


Had fun today guys chillin up in waco.... GOOD SHOW HOMIES......  
:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

had a great time ,thanks betooooo and lando for the gift,I won't let it go to waste :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just got in from Waco & enjoyed the day and night in da CO.. got some pics and youtube videos to upload but ill work on that when i wake up.. iam tired as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

THANK YOU TO ALL THE LAY IT LOW BROTHERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

it was for a good cause :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 5 2009, 08:27 PM~15883528
> *Had a good time Homies
> *


AWREADY CAT :h5:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 10:54 AM~15887497
> *AWREADY CAT :h5:
> *


Big cat :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 6 2009, 12:46 AM~15885674
> *x2
> Had fun today guys chillin up in waco.... GOOD SHOW HOMIES......
> :thumbsup:
> *


THNX FOR COMNG DOWN TO THA CO. C YA NEXT WEEKEND :yes:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 10:59 AM~15887525
> *Big  cat :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 01:49 AM~15886037
> *had a great time ,thanks betooooo and lando for the gift,I won't let it go to waste :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: IT WAS A GOOD DAY JUST A LIL COLD, COMPARED TO FRIDAYS SNOW AND TODAYS RAIN, NO PROB WE KNW U WILL TAKE VERY GOOD CARE OF IT :biggrin: .....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 10:59 AM~15887526
> *THNX FOR COMNG DOWN TO THA CO.  C YA NEXT WEEKEND :yes:
> *


you mean up,sense the CO is north of ATX :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:04 AM~15887546
> *:thumbsup: IT WAS A GOOD DAY  JUST A LIL COLD, COMPARED TO FRIDAYS SNOW AND TODAYS RAIN, NO PROB WE KNW U WILL TAKE VERY GOOD CARE OF IT :biggrin: .....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Sup Cats
, 73monte, betoooo!, rayray73


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:07 AM~15887560
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i was amazed by that green cutlass,that's not something you see everyday :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 10:49 AM~15887474
> * it was for a good cause  :biggrin:
> *


YES IT WAS, THE CHURCH FOUND US A FAMILY,SINGLE MOTHER WIT 5 KIDS WE WILL BE DELIVERING THE GIFTS IN THA LOW LOS HERE SOON,.... :h5:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

miggy254 you too cat


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:10 AM~15887578
> *i was amazed by that green cutlass,that's not something you see everyday  :biggrin:
> *


I KNW HUH, WE SHOULD OF PUT BALOONS ALL AROUND IT AND PARKD IT ON RED CARPET :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 6 2009, 11:10 AM~15887575
> *Sup Cats
> , 73monte, betoooo!, rayray73
> *


what's up big cat. :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 6 2009, 11:10 AM~15887575
> *Sup Cats
> , 73monte, betoooo!, rayray73
> *


 :wave:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:04 AM~15887548
> *you mean up,sense the CO is north of ATX :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: UR ALWAYZ RIGHT :banghead:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

I WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS I FIND MY CAMERA  

I KNW MGGY HAS SOME GOOD ONES THO :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:10 AM~15887579
> *YES IT WAS, THE CHURCH FOUND US A FAMILY,SINGLE MOTHER WIT 5 KIDS WE WILL BE DELIVERING THE GIFTS IN THA LOW LOS HERE SOON,.... :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: take miggyvison with ya,so he can film it :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:10 AM~15887579
> *YES IT WAS, THE CHURCH FOUND US A FAMILY,SINGLE MOTHER WIT 5 KIDS WE WILL BE DELIVERING THE GIFTS IN THA LOW LOS HERE SOON,.... :h5:
> *


i know alot of thoses.. they're all over myspace, mocospace, and at Wal-Mart :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:13 AM~15887601
> *:uh:  UR ALWAYZ RIGHT :banghead:
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:16 AM~15887618
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: take miggyvison with ya,so he can film it :biggrin:
> *


HE MIGHT TRY AND HIT ON THA MOM :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:16 AM~15887619
> *i know alot of thoses.. they're all over myspace, mocospace, and at Wal-Mart  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: you a fool miggy


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:16 AM~15887619
> *i know alot of thoses.. they're all over myspace, mocospace, and at Wal-Mart  :0
> *


SO THATS Y U WENT TO WALMART LAST NIGHT AFTER U LEFT MY CRIB :scrutinize:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club+Dec 6 2009, 11:11 AM~15887583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats good vato locos? todays weather is way different then yesterday huh? newayz iam workin on the pics and the videos. man a 3min video takes 54mins to upload :uh: and i recorded 2 videos.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

HOW YA LIKE THA TIRE TOSS?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:20 AM~15887638
> *whats good vato locos? todays weather is way different then yesterday huh? newayz iam workin on the pics and the videos. man a 3min video takes 54mins to upload  :uh:  and i recorded 2 videos.
> *


DO THA PICS FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:19 AM~15887628
> *HE MIGHT TRY AND HIT ON THA MOM :0
> *


well...,at least your rides will be there ...for her to model on :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Dec 6 2009, 11:19 AM~15887628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nooo i had to buy some toilet paper and some q tips 







cuz theres alot of shit talkin and i wanna make sure i can hear it :biggrin: 




but man there was no hoes there last night none at all Wal Mart was dead


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:24 AM~15887655
> *well...,at least your rides will be there ...for her to model on :biggrin:
> *


watch her be a sexy MILF too and she wants to thank them but givin them some dome













yall fuckers better call me ..shit :angry:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte, miggy254

:wave::wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:20 AM~15887638
> *whats good vato locos? todays weather is way different then yesterday huh? newayz iam workin on the pics and the videos. man a 3min video takes 54mins to upload  :uh:  and i recorded 2 videos.
> *


yeah,I woke this morning and was like Wtf :uh: ....


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:24 AM~15887655
> *well...,at least your rides will be there ...for her to model on :biggrin:
> *


AFTER 5 KIDS UMMMMM..... :happysad:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:25 AM~15887663
> *:0 me do that? noooo never
> lol i didnt know u got a gift till after yall left
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 6 2009, 11:27 AM~15887679
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte, miggy254
> 
> ...


what it do Felix,how's the weather in your parts


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 09:39 AM~15887405
> *THANK YOU TO ALL THE LAY IT LOW BROTHERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US.... :thumbsup:
> *


Sorry I could not make it bro.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:27 AM~15887674
> *watch her be a sexy MILF too and she wants to thank them but givin them some dome
> yall fuckers better call me ..shit  :angry:
> *


I KNW HUH, ILL MAKE SURE TO GIVE U A HOLLAR..... OK YA LL STOP THINKING LIKE THAT, ITS FOR THA KIDS.... :uh: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 10:31 AM~15887708
> *what it do Felix,how's the weather in your parts
> *


Just a little wet & cold. :ugh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:29 AM~15887687
> *AFTER 5 KIDS UMMMMM..... :happysad:
> *


just don't let her sit on da hood :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

good show yesterday :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:28 AM~15887685
> *yeah,I woke  this morning and was like Wtf :uh: ....
> *


SHIT I WOKE UP ALL SCARED THINKIN THA SHOW WAS TODAY AND THAT I WAS LATE :roflmao: :roflmao: IT FELT LIKE YESTERDAY WAS ALL A DREAM.... :loco:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO, Cut N 3's, betoooo!, Estrella Car Club, 73monte
All the homies on now, just need Miggy. :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*PICS!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 10:34 AM~15887731
> *just don't let her sit on da hood  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:34 AM~15887731
> *just don't let her sit on da hood  :biggrin:
> *


O YA LL MISSD IT, MIGGY BACKED INTO ONE OF OUR MEMBERS CAR YESTERDAY AFTER THA SHOW :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Dec 6 2009, 11:27 AM~15887679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even if she dont have kids still dont let her sit on the hood i learned my listen already


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Whut up Miggy, just wondering where you were homie. * :wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 12:22 PM~15887644
> *HOW YA LIKE THA TIRE TOSS?
> *


fun ,I heard all yall laughing :biggrin: I don't work in a tire shop I'm a plumber I lay pipe :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 6 2009, 11:32 AM~15887716
> *Sorry I could not make it bro.
> *


ITS COOL , THEIRS ALWAYZ NEXT YEAR.... :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:33 AM~15887722
> *I KNW HUH, ILL MAKE SURE TO GIVE U A HOLLAR.....  OK YA LL STOP THINKING LIKE THAT, ITS FOR THA KIDS.... :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


can't help it,I am a male.....its in the males thinking.... or you end like lando...gay :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 10:37 AM~15887758
> *what it do bro
> sorry you're right.. we need to stop thinkin like that
> 
> ...


* I bet it was a painful leason. I'm just saying. lol *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 6 2009, 11:35 AM~15887735
> *good show yesterday :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THNX HOMIE...NOT BAD FOR OUR FIRST ONE,


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 10:38 AM~15887769
> *ITS COOL , THEIRS ALWAYZ NEXT YEAR.... :yes:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 6 2009, 11:38 AM~15887764
> *fun ,I heard all yall laughing  :biggrin:  I don't work in a tire shop I'm a plumber I lay pipe :biggrin:
> *


U TREW THAT TIRE A WHOLE 3 FEET :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Dec 6 2009, 11:37 AM~15887756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


workin on theses videos and pics


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:39 AM~15887775
> *can't help it,I am a male.....its in the males thinking....  or you end like lando...gay :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I AGREE 100% :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ok heres part 1


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:37 AM~15887756
> *O YA LL MISSD IT, MIGGY BACKED INTO ONE OF OUR MEMBERS CAR YESTERDAY AFTER THA SHOW :0
> *


if it was the green one,that's ok, he never showed anyway :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:44 AM~15887814
> *ok heres part 1
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:42 AM~15887797
> *:0 I AGREE 100%  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


man he gonna be mad on monday,he missed everyone on here today


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 12:44 PM~15887814
> *ok heres part 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 12:44 PM~15887814
> *ok heres part 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:46 AM~15887825
> *if it was the green one,that's ok, he never showed anyway  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 , MIGGY WAS BAKIN UP AND WE HEARD CRUNCH! HE ROLLED HIS WINDOW DOWN AND SAID WAT DID I HIT(IN A LOW TREMBLING VOICE)....
BUT NA IT WAS ANOTHER CUTDAWG & LUCKLY HE HIT THA REAR TIRE & THER WAS NO DAMAGE :werd: THO, SOMEONE WAS LOOKING OUT FOR MIGGY.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Dec 6 2009, 11:40 AM~15887782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it was the other cutlass .. good think i was just creepin i cant see shit out my windows they 5%


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:52 AM~15887870
> *man he gonna be mad on monday,he missed everyone on here today
> *


I CAN ALREADY HEAR HIM, (MARIPOSAS! :angry: )


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

man iam hungry iam bout to cook up some scrambled eggs and chorizo :0 


ill be right back while the other video uploads


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 10:57 AM~15887917
> *man iam hungry iam bout to cook up some scrambled eggs and chorizo  :0
> ill be right back while the other video uploads
> *


Shoot today is Menudo day. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:53 AM~15887892
> *:0 ,  MIGGY WAS BAKIN UP AND WE HEARD CRUNCH!  HE ROLLED HIS WINDOW DOWN AND SAID WAT DID I HIT(IN A LOW TREMBLING VOICE)....
> BUT NA IT WAS ANOTHER CUTDAWG & LUCKLY HE HIT THA REAR TIRE & THER WAS NO DAMAGE  :werd: THO, SOMEONE WAS LOOKING OUT FOR MIGGY.
> *


well....he was at church..or did it happen somewhere else


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:57 AM~15887917
> *man iam hungry iam bout to cook up some scrambled eggs and chorizo  :0
> ill be right back while the other video uploads
> *


SAVE ME SOME!!!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 12:02 PM~15887959
> *well....he was at church..or did it happen somewhere else
> *


YUP, THATS WAT IT WAS.....


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 6 2009, 12:00 PM~15887940
> *Shoot today is Menudo day. :biggrin:
> *


NOW THAT SOUNDS GOOOOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:05 AM~15887981
> *NOW THAT SOUNDS GOOOOOD! :thumbsup:
> *


*Yep yesterday was chicken caldo day, & tonight will be chino food, got to switch it up a bit.*


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 6 2009, 12:08 PM~15887999
> *Yep yesterday was chicken caldo day, & tonight will be chino food, got to switch it up a bit.
> *


WE HAD SOME BAD AZZ BURGERS & FRITO PIES AT THA SHOW YESTERDAY, MR CHAVEZ ATE BOUT 3 OF EACH :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:57 AM~15887917
> *man iam hungry iam bout to cook up some scrambled eggs and chorizo  :0
> ill be right back while the other video uploads
> *


you been hanging with mrchavez to long,you like that chorizo :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:11 AM~15888015
> *you been hanging with mrchavez to long,you like that chorizo  :biggrin:
> *


* I hope you mean the kind you cook with eggs.* :dunno: * Bwahahahaha!!!!!! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 12:05 PM~15887981
> *NOW THAT SOUNDS GOOOOOD! :thumbsup:
> *


we got caldo,grandma made it, :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 12:11 PM~15888015
> *you been hanging with mrchavez to long,you like that chorizo  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 12:14 PM~15888034
> *we got caldo,grandma made it, :biggrin:
> *


CALDO DE REZ OR POLLO ? XPLAIN URSELF OR ELSE I CANT PICTURE IT RIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WIT PAPAS AND CARROTS AND CABBAGE ? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 12:17 PM~15888061
> *CALDO DE REZ  OR POLLO ? XPLAIN URSELF OR ELSE I CANT PICTURE IT RIGHT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WIT PAPAS AND CARROTS AND CABBAGE ? :biggrin:
> *


DE RIEZ with all the veggies,corn on the comb too...with spanish rice on the side :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 12:24 PM~15888111
> *DE RIEZ with all the veggies,corn on the comb too...with spanish rice on the side  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


AWW SHIT! I C IT , I C IT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 12:26 PM~15888128
> *AWW SHIT! I C IT  , I C IT... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tastes good don't it :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 12:34 PM~15888190
> *tastes good don't it :biggrin:
> *


NO COMMENT! :scrutinize:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:26 AM~15888128
> *AWW SHIT! I C IT  , I C IT... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Miggy,put the chorizo down and post pics :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:40 AM~15887783
> *THNX HOMIE...NOT BAD FOR OUR FIRST ONE,
> *


nope, not at all


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:44 AM~15887814
> *ok heres part 1
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Dec 6 2009, 12:11 PM~15888015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea that kind 

ok heres part 2







pics comin up next


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 01:15 PM~15888484
> *:angry: lol
> 
> yea that kind
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Betooo .. wait Andresss








and *OPPS *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 02:06 PM~15888872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ATX was reppin to the fllest :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 02:23 PM~15888966
> *ATX was reppin to the fllest :biggrin:
> *


yessir now its 254's time to creep down i-35 to da 512 next weekend


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 02:30 PM~15889015
> *yessir now its 254's time to creep down i-35 to da 512 next weekend
> *


already :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 03:26 PM~15888985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 01:15 PM~15888484
> *:angry: lol
> 
> yea that kind
> ...


MIGGYVISION :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pics Miggy


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Dec 6 2009, 05:57 PM~15890673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 03:14 PM~15888920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 look at the negra, i'm glad i'm not the only one losing hair :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 6 2009, 09:48 PM~15893157
> *:0  look at the negra, i'm glad i'm not the only one losing hair  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah but HIS hair loss is from people holding him from the back of his head and ears :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

okay,so who is who I know betooooo,85slab and mrschavez.but which one is Texaswayz :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 02:30 PM~15889015
> *yessir now its 254's time to creep down i-35 to da 512 next weekend
> *


 :yes: WE GONA ROLL DEEP :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 6 2009, 06:45 PM~15891199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 10:36 PM~15893704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he's the 1 wit the  on his forhead the pelon.. and Charles well Charles is Charles the 1 to his right with the beanie and hoody on


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 6 2009, 09:48 PM~15893157
> *:0  look at the negra, i'm glad i'm not the only one losing hair  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS NOT A FORHEAD THATS A FIVEHEAD hno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Dec 6 2009, 09:48 PM~15893157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iam down to roll on 35 wit yall but my back tires are bald as fuck. i was thinkin of takin the back road but fuck it iam down just let me know what time yall plan on leaving and i can meet yall in Belton. i just gotta drive slow


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 10:58 PM~15894000
> *he's the 1 wit the    on his forhead the pelon.. and Charles well Charles is Charles the 1 to his right with the beanie and hoody on
> *


SMART GUY! :ugh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:03 PM~15894063
> *SMART GUY! :ugh:
> *


yall picked the perfect day for the show cuz today's weather sucked :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:01 PM~15894039
> *:0
> 
> iam down to roll on 35 wit yall but my back tires are bald as fuck. i was thinkin of takin the back road but fuck it iam down just let me know what time yall plan on leaving and i can meet yall in Belton. i just gotta drive slow
> *


ILL TAKE THAT SPARE I LET U BORROW THA OTHER DAY


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:04 PM~15894096
> *yall picked the perfect day for the show cuz today's weather sucked  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS WAT WE ALL TXTD EACH OTHER WEN WE WOKE UP THS MORNING...
:cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heres some pics of the single mother with 5 kids


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Dec 6 2009, 11:04 PM~15894097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea thats what i thought when i looked outside when i got up. i didnt even know it was suppose to rain today. weather changes quick round here


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *bbaker78634*


whats good bro.. see ya next weekend


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

whats up miggy :wave: you didnt mess your car up with the fender bender did you?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 6 2009, 11:29 PM~15894548
> *whats up miggy :wave:  you didnt mess your car up with the fender bender did you?
> *


nah thank God .. i just barely backed up into it :banghead: the corner of my bumper hit his tire


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:19 PM~15894343
> *yea plz do that
> hell yea thats what i thought when i looked outside when i got up. i didnt even know it was suppose to rain today. weather changes quick round here
> *


WILL DO!

THEIR WAS NO RAIN TILL WENDSDAY LASTIME I HAD CHEKD


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:32 PM~15894601
> *nah thank God .. i just barely backed up into it  :banghead: the corner of my bumper hit his tire
> *


THAT WAS FUNNY BUT YET CRAZY HOW U PERFECTLY BAKD INTO THAT LIL O 13 hno:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:18 PM~15894318
> *heres some pics of the single mother with 5 kids
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:36 PM~15894697
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 6 2009, 09:48 PM~15893157
> *:0  look at the negra, i'm glad i'm not the only one losing hair  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 10:59 PM~15894017
> *THATS NOT A FORHEAD THATS A FIVEHEAD hno:
> *



:uh: :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

hop it hop it


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 6 2009, 11:51 PM~15894967
> *:uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


hola :wave:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

found my camera ,so im bout to post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:55 PM~15895024
> *found my camera ,so im bout to post some pics :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

CATS BOMBA


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 10:58 PM~15894000
> *he's the 1 wit the    on his forhead the pelon.. and Charles well Charles is Charles the 1 to his right with the beanie and hoody on
> *


well shit,I thought "charles" was 85slab, so who is 85slab then  sorry charles :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

A when i woke up it was 2 pm' i was out like a big ol bear


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

MIGGYVISIONS LINC BASKET


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Did yall see that dam tire that almost hit me , i had to duck down on that one


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 10:36 PM~15893704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


85SLAB IS THE ONE RIGHT UNDER THE i


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 7 2009, 12:18 AM~15895345
> *Did yall see that dam tire that almost hit me , i had to duck down on that one
> *











IT WAS THIS DUAL THAT WERE AIMING FOR U :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

O SHIT CHEK OUT THS CAT AT FULL TROTTLE








:roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

3 NEGRITAS CHILLIN WIT MR CHAVEZ :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

LOOK AT WAT WAS LEFT IN MY DRIVE WAY, DOES ANYONE KNW WHOS CAR IT IS, IT LOOKS FAMILIAR BUT ITS BEEN SO LONG SINCE LAST TIME I SEEN IT THAT I DNT MEMBER :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 12:27 AM~15895457
> *3 NEGRITAS CHILLIN WIT MR CHAVEZ :0
> 
> 
> ...


i never did make it inside i was waiting for Rosa's :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

DJ MRCHAVEZ


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 12:33 AM~15895535
> *i never did make it inside i was waiting for Rosa's  :biggrin:
> *


CHICKEN ENCHILADAS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Dec 6 2009, 11:51 PM~15894954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*BUMPKIN *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 12:34 AM~15895558
> *CHICKEN ENCHILADAS
> *


hell jeaaaaaa and a order of nachos and 2 crispy beef tacos.. you know i ate good cuz i messed up my white tee


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 12:36 AM~15895577
> *hell jeaaaaaa and a order of nachos and 2 crispy beef tacos.. you know i ate good cuz i messed up my white tee
> *


O YEA HUH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 12:35 AM~15895568
> *BUMPKIN
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 12:39 AM~15895609
> *:rofl:
> *


he's gonna get :angry:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 12:42 AM~15895635
> *he's gonna get  :angry:
> *


 :uh: U STARTED IT :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 12:48 AM~15895706
> *:uh: U STARTED IT :biggrin:
> *


nooo 73monte did


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72monte_@Dec 7 2009, 12:35 AM~15895568
> *BUMPKIN
> *



see :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

betoooo!,Dec 7 2009, 12:30 AM~15895494]
LOOK AT WAT WAS LEFT IN MY DRIVE WAY, DOES ANYONE KNW WHOS CAR IT IS, IT LOOKS FAMILIAR BUT ITS BEEN SO LONG SINCE LAST TIME I SEEN IT THAT I DNT MEMBER :dunno:








[/quote]
if you don't want it,I will take it,I need another parts car


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 12:50 AM~15895736
> *see  :0
> *


,
I was just asking what's the joke behind it,because I don't get it 














you owe me migg


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 12:35 AM~15895568
> *BUMPKIN
> *



:angry: :angry: ASSHOLE!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 12:27 AM~15895457
> *3 NEGRITAS CHILLIN WIT MR CHAVEZ :0
> 
> 
> ...



:angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:22 PM~15893509
> *yeah but HIS hair loss is from people holding him from the back of  his head and ears  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :burn: :burn:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:36 PM~15893704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell is Carlos looking at :twak:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 6 2009, 07:45 PM~15891199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool meeting you ATX boys


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:59 PM~15894017
> *THATS NOT A FORHEAD THATS A FIVEHEAD hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 01:23 AM~15895421
> *O SHIT CHEK OUT THS CAT AT FULL TROTTLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 01:27 AM~15895457
> *3 NEGRITAS CHILLIN WIT MR CHAVEZ :0
> 
> 
> ...


you mutha   thats what you went inside for huh


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 01:35 AM~15895568
> *BUMPKIN </span>*



<span style=\'color:blue\'>fixed :cheesy:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Dec 6 2009, 11:36 PM~15895577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same here homie...  


once again thank you Passionate rides for putting on a good show for 
a good cause homies.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

had a good time while supporting a good cause.. Other than someone getting pulled over for some dumb chit we had a great trip .... See yall again real soon....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 01:27 AM~15895979
> *cool meeting you ATX boys
> *


same to you bro


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 7 2009, 08:17 AM~15896943
> *had a good time while supporting a good cause..  Other than someone getting pulled over for some dumb chit we had a great trip .... See yall again real soon....
> *


wha happened? was you swangin on i35?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 09:57 AM~15897171
> *wha happened? was you swangin on i35?*



SWANGIN HAHAHA... NO !!!! :nono: ALEX AND LARMARK WERE WINKING AT HIM... :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Dec 7 2009, 08:17 AM~15896943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you see what really happened was [bold] LAMARK AND JOSH DIDN't HOOK UP THE TRAILER LIGHTS [/B] and we got pulled over in Temple by a trooper. He let us go with a warning, but we wouldn't of got stopped if miklo didn't have,and I quote"the bladder of a 3 year old ".so we had a few stops on the way home :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 11:17 AM~15898395
> *you see what really happened was [bold] LAMARK AND JOSH DIDN't  HOOK UP THE TRAILER LIGHTS * and we got pulled over in Temple  by a trooper. He let us go with a warning, but we wouldn't of got stopped if miklo didn't have,and I quote"the bladder of a 3 year old ".so we had a few stops on the way home  :biggrin:
> [/b]



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

LIL PEE PEE BOY !!!


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 01:23 AM~15895421
> *O SHIT CHEK OUT THS CAT AT FULL TROTTLE
> 
> 
> ...


I see u the whole distance on that shot :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 7 2009, 12:16 PM~15898966
> *LIL PEE PEE BOY !!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats what I call my 3 year old cousin


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 10:17 AM~15898395
> *you see what really happened was  LAMARK AND JOSH DIDN't  HOOK UP THE TRAILER LIGHTS  and we got pulled over in Temple  by a trooper. He let us go with a warning, but we wouldn't of got stopped if miklo didn't have,and I quote"the bladder of a 3 year old ".so we had a few stops on the way home  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by unique27+Dec 7 2009, 10:27 AM~15898481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* Poor Miklo....he will never be the same agian. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 7 2009, 04:25 PM~15901693
> * Poor Miklo....he will never be the same agian.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up mariposa


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......DANG..... YALL SOME CRAZY FOOLS......ALL YALL.................ANY WAYS THANKS AGIAN FOR EVERYONE THAT ATTENDED THE SHOW DAMN COLD WEATHER........... ATX REPRESENTED......... MARIPOSA HAVE YOU DTARTED THAT BOTTLE......... WHO IS PEEPEE BOY...JK............ DAMN


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 6 2009, 10:38 AM~15887764
> *fun ,I heard all yall laughing  :biggrin:  I don't work in a tire shop I'm a plumber I lay pipe :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 10:39 AM~15887775
> *can't help it,I am a male.....its in the males thinking....  or you end like lando...gay :biggrin:
> *


   :guns:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 10:42 AM~15887797
> *:0 I AGREE 100%  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 10:46 AM~15887825
> *if it was the green one,that's ok, he never showed anyway  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 10:52 AM~15887870
> *man he gonna be mad on monday,he missed everyone on here today
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 10:53 AM~15887892
> *:0 ,  MIGGY WAS BAKIN UP AND WE HEARD CRUNCH!  HE ROLLED HIS WINDOW DOWN AND SAID WAT DID I HIT(IN A LOW TREMBLING VOICE)....
> BUT NA IT WAS ANOTHER CUTDAWG & LUCKLY HE HIT THA REAR TIRE & THER WAS NO DAMAGE  :werd: THO, SOMEONE WAS LOOKING OUT FOR MIGGY.
> *


HE HAD TO HAD A LIL TURTLE HEAD.......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 10:57 AM~15887917
> *man iam hungry iam bout to cook up some scrambled eggs and chorizo  :0
> ill be right back while the other video uploads
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:03 AM~15887966
> *SAVE ME SOME!!!</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>MAS PUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 05:20 PM~15902262
> *:uh:
> *


you caught up...finally :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:11 AM~15888014
> *WE HAD SOME BAD AZZ BURGERS & FRITO PIES AT THA SHOW YESTERDAY, MR CHAVEZ ATE BOUT 3 OF EACH :0
> *


WHAT CAN I SAY THEY WERE GOOD IM TOO BROKE TOO EVER GO OUT AND EAT......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:11 AM~15888015
> *you been hanging with mrchavez to long,you like that chorizo  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:34 AM~15888190
> *tastes good don't it :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:47 AM~15888271
> *Miggy,put the chorizo down and post pics :biggrin:
> *


BLAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ATXASS MRCHAVEZ AND THA CHICKEN FIGHTER :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

OMG.......ITS BUMPKIN


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 6 2009, 05:45 PM~15891199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 6 2009, 08:48 PM~15893157
> *:0  look at the negra, i'm glad i'm not the only one losing hair  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 09:59 PM~15894017
> *THATS NOT A FORHEAD THATS A FIVEHEAD hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 10:18 PM~15894318
> *heres some pics of the single mother with 5 kids
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:23 PM~15895421
> *O SHIT CHEK OUT THS CAT AT FULL TROTTLE
> 
> 
> ...


 THEN IT JUST DROPPED STRAIGHT DOWN.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:27 PM~15895457
> *3 NEGRITAS CHILLIN WIT MR CHAVEZ :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:30 PM~15895494
> *LOOK AT WAT WAS LEFT IN MY DRIVE WAY, DOES  ANYONE KNW WHOS CAR IT IS, IT LOOKS FAMILIAR BUT ITS BEEN SO LONG SINCE LAST TIME I SEEN IT THAT I DNT MEMBER :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:26 PM~15902338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to recruit you for a match


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 6 2009, 11:33 PM~15895545
> *DJ MRCHAVEZ
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS NERVOUS AS HELL. SORRY FOR ANY SCREWUPS


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:28 PM~15902360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> betoooo!,Dec 7 2009, 12:30 AM~15895494]
> LOOK AT WAT WAS LEFT IN MY DRIVE WAY, DOES ANYONE KNW WHOS CAR IT IS, IT LOOKS FAMILIAR BUT ITS BEEN SO LONG SINCE LAST TIME I SEEN IT THAT I DNT MEMBER :dunno:


if you don't want it,I will take it,I need another parts car
[/quote]
IDIOTA MARIPOSA


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 12:35 AM~15896022
> *you mutha      thats what you went inside for huh
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 7 2009, 06:04 AM~15896631
> *
> 
> once again thank you  Passionate rides for putting on a good show for
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 07:57 AM~15897171
> *wha happened? was you swangin on i35?
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: King61!, 73monte, UNIQUES77, 713Lowriderboy, mrchavez



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 10:17 AM~15898395
> *you see what really happened was [bold] LAMARK AND JOSH DIDN't  HOOK UP THE TRAILER LIGHTS * and we got pulled over in Temple  by a trooper. He let us go with a warning, but we wouldn't of got stopped if miklo didn't have,and I quote"the bladder of a 3 year old ".so we had a few stops on the way home  :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 7 2009, 11:16 AM~15898966
> *LIL PEE PEE BOY !!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:37 PM~15902478
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: King61!, 73monte, UNIQUES77, 713Lowriderboy, mrchavez
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:scrutinize: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 7 2009, 03:25 PM~15901693
> * Poor Miklo....he will never be the same agian.
> *


 :x:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

HEY ALEX.....http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/hiFU.gif[/img]


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:41 PM~15902521
> *HEY ALEX.....http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/hiFU.gif[/img]
> *


*FAIL!*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 04:41 PM~15902531
> *FAIL!</span>
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: <span style=\'color:green\'>SHIT IT ITS WORKED BEFORE......HE MUST HAVE IT RIGGED .. MARIPOSA RIGGED :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

713LOWRIDERCHICKA..NAW MAN I KNOW SOME PPL THAT GONNA GRAD. FRO SAM HOUSTON THAT WEEKEND


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 05:41 PM~15902521
> *HEY ALEX.....http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/hiFU.gif[/img]
> *


FAIL!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:44 PM~15902563
> *713LOWRIDERCHICKA..NAW  MAN  I  KNOW  SOME  PPL  THAT  GONNA  GRAD.  FRO  SAM  HOUSTON THAT  WEEKEND
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 04:45 PM~15902571
> *FAIL!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:  FIX IT...........NOWJK :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 04:46 PM~15902587
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


UMMMMMM I DIDNT DO THAT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:47 PM~15902603
> *UMMMMMM  I  DIDNT  DO  THAT
> *


*SURE!!!!*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 05:47 PM~15902603
> *UMMMMMM  I  DIDNT  DO  THAT
> *


yeah you do,just not for free :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

HYMMMMMMMMM WHATS UNDER THA COVER


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 04:51 PM~15902648
> *yeah you do,just not for free  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests *and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: mrchavez, 73monte, Estrella Car Club, 713Lowriderboy, King61!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, King61!, 73monte

hows it going homie, i didnt see you saturday, i told Lamark to tell ya i said what up tho


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:50 PM~15902635
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 04:53 PM~15902679
> *:scrutinize:  :loco:
> *


SO WHO DID YOU PARTYBOY AT THAT R.O. PARTY......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 04:53 PM~15902679
> *:scrutinize:  :loco:
> *


BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:53 PM~15902677
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, King61!, 73monte
> 
> ...


whats up,man it got to cold for me,I went and sat in my truck.I was looking for you too,just to say what's up.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 04:53 PM~15902679
> *:scrutinize:  :loco:
> *


ANSWER THE QUESTION............


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 06:58 PM~15902741
> *whats up,man it got to cold for me,I went and sat in my truck.I was looking for you too,just to say what's up.
> *


it did get cold when that sun started going down, see ya this weekend if i make that way homie, stay


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 04:53 PM~15902679
> *:scrutinize:  :loco:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:02 PM~15902820
> *ANSWER  THE  QUESTION............
> *


why you wanna know? :scrutinize:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 05:04 PM~15902853
> *why you wanna know?  :scrutinize:
> *


SO YOU DID............. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:02 PM~15902821
> *it did get cold when that sun started going down, see ya this weekend if i make that way homie, stay
> *


  see ya if you go


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:03 PM~15902835
> *:tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:06 PM~15902868
> *SO  YOU  DID............. :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 04:58 PM~15902741
> *whats up,man it got to cold for me,I went and sat in my truck.I was looking for you too,just to say what's up.
> *


 HELL YEA IT WAS COLD............


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 05:06 PM~15902870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

SHIT WHERE DO YOU ALL GET THEM LIL SMILEYS


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: mrchavez, Estrella Car Club, 73monte, 713Lowriderboy, *miggy254*

MIGGYVISION IN THA BUILDING


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 11:17 AM~15898395
> *you see what really happened was [bold] LAMARK AND JOSH DIDN't  HOOK UP THE TRAILER LIGHTS * and we got pulled over in Temple  by a trooper. He let us go with a warning, but we wouldn't of got stopped if miklo didn't have,and I quote"the bladder of a 3 year old ".so we had a few stops on the way home  :biggrin:
> [/b]


damnnn yea they everwhere on 35.. 


i might not be making it out this Sunday after all :uh: i wont know till after Thursday. got caught up in some shit with the registration on my car and i gotta get that taken care of .. its a long story 


so i guess a couple of people will be glad if iam not there on Sunday :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 06:04 PM~15902853
> *why you wanna know?  :scrutinize:
> *


 because he wants to know who to dance for besides miggy :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 05:09 PM~15902930
> *damnnn yea they everwhere on 35..
> i might not be making it out this Sunday after all  :uh:  i wont know till after Thursday. got caught up in some shit with the registration on my car and i gotta get that taken care of .. its a long story
> so i guess a couple of people will be glad if iam not there on Sunday  :banghead:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:08 PM~15902903
> *SHIT  WHERE  DO  YOU  ALL  GET  THEM  LIL  SMILEYS
> *


They are in my photobucket


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 05:09 PM~15902933
> *because he wants to know who to dance for besides miggy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 05:10 PM~15902955
> *They are in my photobucket
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 07:09 PM~15902933
> *because he wants to know who to dance for besides miggy :biggrin:
> *










:0 :around: :barf:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 05:12 PM~15902985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rant: :rant:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
5 Members: 73monte, mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, miggy254, Estrella Car Club


hno: hno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 7 2009, 05:55 PM~15902708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RO_Sleepy gonna get :angry:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, betaaa!, 73monte, miggy254, Estrella Car Club

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:13 PM~15902991
> *:rant:  :rant:
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 05:15 PM~15903014
> *RO_Sleepy gonna get  :angry:
> *


im tha only witness.........


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> betoooo!,Dec 7 2009, 12:30 AM~15895494]
> LOOK AT WAT WAS LEFT IN MY DRIVE WAY, DOES ANYONE KNW WHOS CAR IT IS, IT LOOKS FAMILIAR BUT ITS BEEN SO LONG SINCE LAST TIME I SEEN IT THAT I DNT MEMBER :dunno:


if you don't want it,I will take it,I need another parts car
[/quote]
u can take the paint off of it and put it on your avalanche


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: miggy254, 73monte, King61!, mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, betoooo!, Estrella Car Club

what up Dawg & Cat


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> if you don't want it,I will take it,I need another parts car


u can take the paint off of it and put it on your avalanche 
[/quote]
 damn i can see it now.... new paint on tha avalanche and tha monte......... damn balla


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:09 PM~15902921
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: mrchavez, Estrella Car Club, 73monte, 713Lowriderboy, miggy254
> 
> ...


BOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 06:12 PM~15902985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you go back in this topic you will find a picture of him party boy on miggy :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

wat up bioches, betoooo! s in tha topic! :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:16 PM~15903039
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: miggy254, 73monte, King61!, mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, betoooo!, Estrella Car Club
> 
> ...


 dont they have a cartoon together


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 07:09 PM~15902930
> *damnnn yea they everwhere on 35..
> i might not be making it out this Sunday after all  :uh:  i wont know till after Thursday. got caught up in some shit with the registration on my car and i gotta get that taken care of .. its a long story
> so i guess a couple of people will be glad if iam not there on Sunday  :banghead:
> *


wtf buddy, i needed a ride(nohomo) :angry:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:17 PM~15903049
> *BOOOOOOOOO
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:10 PM~15902950
> *
> *



the title on my car is fucked up so i couldnt get the registration sticker for it.. i gotta go to Belton on Thursday and try to get it straighten out. i was just slackin and never sent in the papers after my car got totaled and i got it fixed. which was back in April. should've took care of it long time ago


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:18 PM~15903064
> *dont  they  have  a  cartoon  together
> *


yeah they're stuck together at the ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 05:17 PM~15903050
> *if you go back in this topic you will find a picture of him party boy on miggy :0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 01:35 AM~15896022
> *you mutha      thats what you went inside for huh
> *


LIKE DUH *****! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:19 PM~15903081
> *yeah they're stuck together at the ass  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


blwahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 7 2009, 07:04 AM~15896631
> *We had that during lunch at the show... :biggrin:
> Same here homie...
> once again thank you  Passionate rides for putting on a good show for
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:17 PM~15903054
> *wat up bioches, betoooo! s in tha topic! :wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> if you don't want it,I will take it,I need another parts car


u can take the paint off of it and put it on your avalanche 
[/quote]
naw,I don't think so,mona doesn't like *** green :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:19 PM~15903081
> *yeah they're stuck together at the ass  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

damn i think i got locked in at work.........


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> u can take the paint off of it and put it on your avalanche


naw,I don't think so,mona doesn't like *** green :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> u can take the paint off of it and put it on your avalanche


naw,I don't think so,mona doesn't like *** green :biggrin:
[/quote]
 idiot ratface ima kick u butt.......... :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah they're stuck together at the ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:20 PM~15903106
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


WATS WRONG HOMIE? U DNT WANT ME ON HERE


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> naw,I don't think so,mona doesn't like *** green :biggrin:


:0 :rofl: :rofl:
[/quote]
:burn:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 07:17 PM~15903050
> *if you go back in this topic you will find a picture of him party boy on miggy :0
> *


you mean this one?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 06:19 PM~15903080
> *the title on my car is fucked up so i couldnt get the registration sticker for it.. i gotta go to Belton on Thursday and try to get it straighten out. i was just slackin and never sent in the papers after my car got totaled and i got it fixed. which was back in April. should've took care of it long time ago
> *


SO U BEEN RIDIN DIRTY :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:23 PM~15903143
> *WATS WRONG HOMIE? U DNT WANT ME ON HERE
> *


dont cry sonni it be ok


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 05:24 PM~15903148
> *you mean this one?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 06:24 PM~15903148
> *you mean this one?
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:25 PM~15903165
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:      :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:23 PM~15903139
> *yeah they're stuck together at the ass  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:24 PM~15903155
> *SO U BEEN RIDIN DIRTY :0
> *


 :rant: :rant:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:24 PM~15903157
> *dont cry  sonni  it  be ok
> *


NA CUTTY I DNT CRY , NO MAS ME ACUERDO CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:16 PM~15903039
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: miggy254, 73monte, King61!, mrchavez, 713Lowriderboy, betoooo!, Estrella Car Club
> 
> ...


Chillin Homie and you


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:26 PM~15903174
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


THAT SHIT STILL FUNNY........


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 05:25 PM~15903170
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:26 PM~15903181
> *NA CUTTY I DNT CRY , NO MAS ME ACUERDO CUTTY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:27 PM~15903199
> *:loco:
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:24 PM~15903155
> *SO U BEEN RIDIN DIRTY :0
> *


hell yea ... and i been everywhere. i even been pulled over twice in the same week and both times they didnt catch it. fuck i gotta pay them 2 tickets too as a matter of fact. i should have all that taken care off on Thursday though. i just gotta sign a couple of papers and get the car inspected and thats bout it. sucks ass though


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:|


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:21 PM~15903118
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 05:28 PM~15903218
> *hell yea ... and i been everywhere. i even been pulled over twice in the same week and both times they didnt catch it. fuck i gotta pay them 2 tickets too as a matter of fact. i should have all that taken care off on Thursday though. i just gotta sign a couple of papers and get the car inspected and thats bout it. sucks ass though
> *


 :barf:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 05:51 PM~15902649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:30 PM~15903247
> *:dunno:
> *


SHOW US............. hno: hno:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 06:28 PM~15903218
> *hell yea ... and i been everywhere. i even been pulled over twice in the same week and both times they didnt catch it. fuck i gotta pay them 2 tickets too as a matter of fact. i should have all that taken care off on Thursday though. i just gotta sign a couple of papers and get the car inspected and thats bout it. sucks ass though
> *


WARRANT hno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:x:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:31 PM~15903262
> *SHOW  US............. hno:  hno:
> *


ITS TOP SECRET GUEY! :twak:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:23 PM~15903143
> *WATS WRONG HOMIE? U DNT WANT ME ON HERE
> *


 :uh: :uh: 








































no te creas guey








i know i didnt spell that right but you know what i mean


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:31 PM~15903275
> *:x:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:31 PM~15903273
> *WARRANT hno:
> *


no way jose :x: 


who you think i am?? 713lowriderchick :0 hope i can still make it on Sunday


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 07:24 PM~15903148
> *you mean this one?
> 
> 
> ...


damn, mrchavez's jeans were unbuttoned too :ugh: :ugh: big miggy was like, shit i dont even care i been there done that :around: :around:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:33 PM~15903290
> *:uh:  :uh:
> no te creas guey
> i know i didnt spell that right but you know what i mean
> *


TU SABES ESPANOL?

AYY GUEY!

COMO ESTAN TUS NALGAS? :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 06:35 PM~15903320
> *no way jose  :x:
> who you think i am??  713lowriderchick  :0  hope i can still make it on Sunday
> *


CUZ LANDO WILL TAKE UR CAR FOR U , BCUZ HE AINT TAKIN HIS


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:35 PM~15903324
> *damn, mrchavez's jeans were unbuttoned too  :ugh:  :ugh:  big miggy was like, shit i dont even care i been there done that  :around:  :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 7 2009, 07:26 PM~15903183
> *Chillin Homie and you
> *


the same homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:32 PM~15903285
> *ITS TOP SECRET GUEY! :twak:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 05:34 PM~15903299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 05:35 PM~15903320
> *no way jose  :x:
> who you think i am??  713lowriderchick  :0  hope i can still make it on Sunday
> *


 :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:35 PM~15903324
> *damn, mrchavez's jeans were unbuttoned too  :ugh:  :ugh:  big miggy was like, shit i dont even care i been there done that  :around:  :around:
> *


MIGGY WAS NO LANDO NOT RIGHT NOW, MAYB LATER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: miggy254, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte, betoooo!, tito_ls, King61!, mrchavez, Estrella Car Club


8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Miggyvision, 713lowridergirl, Wego Champ, South Waco cuddy, Wego judge, balla, mrschavez, tire toss champ


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:36 PM~15903329
> *TU SABES ESPANOL?
> 
> AYY GUEY!
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:37 PM~15903348
> *CUZ LANDO WILL TAKE UR CAR FOR U , BCUZ HE AINT TAKIN HIS
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 06:34 PM~15903299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I think he is that tall,he was last time I checked the chit stack :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 05:40 PM~15903392
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I think he is that tall,he was last time I checked the chit stack :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 07:39 PM~15903376
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: miggy254, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte, betoooo!, tito_ls, King61!, mrchavez, Estrella Car Club
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:36 PM~15903329
> *TU SABES ESPANOL?
> 
> AYY GUEY!
> ...


great, i just had a massage, front & back :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 05:39 PM~15903376
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: miggy254, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte, betoooo!, tito_ls, King61!, mrchavez, Estrella Car Club
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: King61!, Estrella Car Club, 713Lowriderboy, mrchavez, 73monte, tito_ls, miggy254


damn it just got real dark up in here


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:42 PM~15903416
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: King61!, Estrella Car Club, 713Lowriderboy, mrchavez, 73monte, tito_ls, miggy254
> damn it just got real dark up in here
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:41 PM~15903407
> *great, i just had a massage, front & back  :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

turn the lights on


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:41 PM~15903407
> *great, i just had a massage, front & back  :cheesy:
> *


 :barf: 


MAN I WENT TO DOUBL-R TODAY & :0 ...THAT SHOULD B OUR NEXT CHILL SPOT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

OR SMILE..........BUMPKIN


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:39 PM~15903375
> *MIGGY WAS NO LANDO NOT RIGHT NOW, MAYB LATER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mrchavez was like, come on look, just look :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:42 PM~15903416
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: King61!, Estrella Car Club, 713Lowriderboy, mrchavez, 73monte, tito_ls, miggy254
> damn it just got real dark up in here
> *


DARKNESS!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 05:44 PM~15903445
> *OR  SMILE..........BUMPKIN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:44 PM~15903447
> *mrchavez was like, come on look, just look  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE DID !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:42 PM~15903416
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: King61!, Estrella Car Club, 713Lowriderboy, mrchavez, 73monte, tito_ls, miggy254
> damn it just got real dark up in here
> *



:uh: ok sunshine... :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2009, 07:39 PM~15903376
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: miggy254, 713Lowriderboy, 73monte, betoooo!, tito_ls, King61!, mrchavez, Estrella Car Club
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:44 PM~15903447
> *mrchavez was like, come on look, just look  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CHAVEZ WAS SAYING LOOK MIGGY I CAN MAKE IT DISSAPEAR, IN & OUT ,IN & OUT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:43 PM~15903434
> *:barf:
> MAN I WENT TO DOUBL-R TODAY & :0 ...THAT SHOULD B OUR NEXT CHILL SPOT
> *


 DAMN IM HUNGRY NOW........


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 05:45 PM~15903471
> *:uh: ok sunshine... :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:43 PM~15903432
> *turn  the  lights  on
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:46 PM~15903477
> *CHAVEZ WAS SAYING LOOK MIGGY I CAN MAKE IT DISSAPEAR,  IN & OUT ,IN & OUT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:43 PM~15903434
> *:barf:
> MAN I WENT TO DOUBL-R TODAY & :0 ...THAT SHOULD B OUR NEXT CHILL SPOT
> *


boo boo burgers homie, Cupps is the spot


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 05:45 PM~15903471
> *:uh: ok sunshine... :angry:
> *


CORRECT........ THATS WHAT WE NEED


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:36 PM~15903329
> *TU SABES ESPANOL?
> 
> AYY GUEY!
> ...



:uh: Question is, why you worried bout the mans Nalgas??


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:46 PM~15903481
> * DAMN  IM  HUNGRY  NOW........
> *


UR ALWAYZ HUNGRY :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

BUMPKIN</span>


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 05:48 PM~15903514
> *:uh: Question is, why you worried bout the mans Nalgas??
> *


SHE JEALOUS.............


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 06:48 PM~15903514
> *:uh: Question is, why you worried bout MY mans Nalgas??
> *


FIXD






MY BAD ,I DIDNT KNW THEY WERE TAKEN


LIKE CHAVEZ SAYS SHARIN IS CARIN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:45 PM~15903472
> *:0  :0
> *



:angry: :angry:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 05:48 PM~15903506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:50 PM~15903543
> *FIXD
> MY BAD ,I DIDNT KNW THEY WERE TAKEN
> LIKE CHAVEZ SAYS  SHARIN IS CARIN :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:49 PM~15903541
> *SHE  JEALOUS.............
> *


IMA GIVE THEM BACK,,,,GEEZZZZZ :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:46 PM~15903477
> *CHAVEZ WAS SAYING LOOK MIGGY I CANT FIND IT, HELP ME FIND IT LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



FIXED


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:50 PM~15903543
> *FIXD
> MY BAD ,I DIDNT KNW THEY WERE TAKEN
> LIKE CHAVEZ SAYS  SHARIN IS CARIN :0  :biggrin:
> *



THATS CAUSE CHAVEZ GETS PASSED AROUND MORE THAN MONEY :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

we should've did this in the 254 thread


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 05:51 PM~15903565
> *FIXED
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:48 PM~15903507
> *boo boo burgers homie, Cupps is the spot
> *


NA FOO, COBIES IS THA MOTHAFUKN SPOT :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:48 PM~15903521
> *UR ALWAYZ HUNGRY :uh:
> *


yeah he is,...for chorizo :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

SHALL WE MIGRATE


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:44 PM~15903448
> *DARKNESS!
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:45 PM~15903471
> *:uh: ok sunshine... :angry:
> *


heeeey Bumpkin


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:52 PM~15903575
> *we should've did this in the 254 thread
> *


WHOS TO BLAME :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:52 PM~15903574
> *THATS CAUSE CHAVEZ GETS PASSED AROUND MORE THAN MONEY :0
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:54 PM~15903598
> *heeeey Bumpkin
> *


BLAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:54 PM~15903599
> *WHOS TO BLAME :dunno:
> *


Miggy, the rule is its always Miggy


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 06:53 PM~15903582
> *yeah he is,...for chorizo :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 05:52 PM~15903574
> *THATS CAUSE CHAVEZ GETS PASSED AROUND MORE THAN MONEY :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:53 PM~15903588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DARKER


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 05:53 PM~15903582
> *yeah he is,...for chorizo :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :twak:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:46 PM~15903477
> *CHAVEZ WAS SAYING LOOK MIGGY I CAN MAKE IT DISSAPEAR,  IN & OUT ,IN & OUT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:55 PM~15903610
> *Miggy, the rule is its always Miggy
> *


I AGREE :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:56 PM~15903622
> *DARKER AND BALDER*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:56 PM~15903622
> *DARKER
> *












:dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

NEGRITA IS ALL QUIET NOW.....YALL MADE HER CRY..............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:54 PM~15903599
> *WHOS TO BLAME :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: mrschavez


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:48 PM~15903514
> *:uh: Question is, why you worried bout the mans Nalgas??
> *


yeah ******!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 05:57 PM~15903644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLOSE.......NOW BALD


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 06:34 PM~15903299
> *
> 
> 
> ...











YA MEMBER MY B DAY DJ? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 05:58 PM~15903672
> *:biggrin: mrschavez
> *


 :twak:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:50 PM~15903543
> *FIXD
> MY BAD ,I DIDNT KNW THEY WERE TAKEN
> LIKE CHAVEZ SAYS  SHARIN IS CARIN :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 05:58 PM~15903680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE WAS AT THE SHOW. SHE LEFT HEN SHE SAW THE REAL DJ


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 06:57 PM~15903644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: GETTIN CLOSE


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:52 PM~15903574
> *THATS CAUSE CHAVEZ GETS PASSED AROUND MORE THAN MONEY :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:46 PM~15903481
> * DAMN  IM  HUNGRY  NOW........
> *



I bet I know what you want....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:00 PM~15903698
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:59 PM~15903684
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


NO TE ENOJES MY ESPANOL AMIGO, :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:00 PM~15903707
> *I bet I know what you want....
> 
> 
> ...


mrchavez le gusta el pito


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:00 PM~15903695
> *SHE  WAS  AT  THE  SHOW.  SHE  LEFT  HEN  SHE SAW  THE  REAL  DJ
> *


AND HE CALLS HIMSELF DJ MACHO MAN


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

OK BUMKIN.................. YOU SETTING YOUR SELF UP.............


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:00 PM~15903707
> *I bet I know what you want....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:02 PM~15903736
> *OK  BUMKIN..................  YOU  SETTING  YOUR SELF  UP.............
> *



You aint getting the Internet, so it dont matter...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 06:01 PM~15903724
> *mrchavez le gusta el pito
> *


WTF................. YOU DONT START......... MR IM DRUNK SO I'LL DO SOMETHING COOL TO___________ .


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:53 PM~15903580
> *NA FOO, COBIES IS THA MOTHAFUKN SPOT :yes:
> *


yeah buy you cant sit inside


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 06:03 PM~15903751
> *You aint getting the Internet, so it dont matter...
> *


I'LL BE IN WACO TOMORROW


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:00 PM~15903707
> *I bet I know what you want....
> 
> 
> ...


he likes it when they plump :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

NEGRA CALM DOWM BUMPKIN..........


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:53 PM~15903585
> *SHALL  WE  MIGRATE
> *


 :yes: :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 06:05 PM~15903779
> *he likes it when they plump  :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!, King61!, *rayray73, degre576*, 73monte, tito_ls
:wave:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:03 PM~15903751
> *You aint getting the Internet, so it dont matter...
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:00 PM~15903707
> *I bet I know what you want....
> 
> 
> ...


***** said heyy, but sniffed it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

WELL ITS BEEN FUN GOTTA GO NOW............... SEE YALL LATERS.......................... TO BE CONT......... :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 08:03 PM~15903753
> *WTF.................  YOU  DONT  START......... MR  IM  DRUNK  SO  I'LL  DO  SOMETHING  COOL TO___________ .
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:04 PM~15903755
> *yeah buy you cant sit inside
> *


BUT U CAN OUTSIDE AND BUY AN ELOTE CUP :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:03 PM~15903751
> *You aint getting the Internet, so it dont matter...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:08 PM~15903815
> *WELL  ITS  BEEN  FUN  GOTTA  GO NOW...............      SEE  YALL  LATERS.......................... TO  BE  CONT......... :wave:
> *



times up at the library... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 7 2009, 06:08 PM~15903819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WE'LL LEAVE IT LIKE THAT.......


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:08 PM~15903809
> ****** said heyy, but sniffed it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 08:08 PM~15903815
> *BOOOOOOOO*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 06:10 PM~15903842
> *times up at the library... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 08:10 PM~15903842
> *times up at the library... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:08 PM~15903815
> *U SUCK AGAIN! :angry:*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:10 PM~15903851
> *BOOOOOOOO
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 08:09 PM~15903835
> *
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: King61!, betoooo!, 73monte, mrchavez, tito_ls, degre576, 713Lowriderboy, rayray73

254 thread homies


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

DAMMIT.............SHIT................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:08 PM~15903815
> *WELL  ITS  BEEN  FUN  GOTTA  GO NOW...............      SEE  YALL  LATERS.......................... TO  BE  CONT......... :wave:
> *


GTFO already :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 06:11 PM~15903876
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: King61!, betoooo!, 73monte, mrchavez, tito_ls, degre576, 713Lowriderboy, rayray73
> 
> ...


LETS GO..........


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:11 PM~15903876
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: King61!, betoooo!, 73monte, mrchavez, tito_ls, degre576, 713Lowriderboy, rayray73
> 
> ...


or the Central Texas one


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 06:12 PM~15903890
> *GTFO already  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 08:12 PM~15903890
> *GTFO already  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you gonna run him into miggys arms again


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:12 PM~15903877
> *DAMMIT.............SHIT................
> *


JUST SPEND THA NIGHT THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ON THE COUNT OF 3.................1................2......................3............ GO


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 7 2009, 07:13 PM~15903896
> *or the Central Texas one
> *


Y DOES IT MATTER ,U AINT STAYIN :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

254 TOPIC


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254, bbaker78634
:wave:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:10 PM~15903842
> *times up at the library... :biggrin:
> *


Raymond...your lil country Bumpkin


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 09:34 PM~15905128
> *Raymond...your lil country Bumpkin
> *


don't forget he's also known as


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

THIS WAS A GOOD TOPIC, AND SURELLY IT WILL DIE


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 7 2009, 08:15 PM~15903935
> *Y DOES IT MATTER ,U AINT STAYIN :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

whats up homeboyz


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 8 2009, 01:08 AM~15909224
> *  whats up homeboyz
> *


sup man i forget to give u that box the other day


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whaddup my brother..


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 8 2009, 01:08 AM~15909224
> *  whats up homeboyz
> *


HOP IT HOP IT


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 07:04 PM~15903763
> *I'LL  BE  IN  WACO  TOMORROW
> *


THIS WAS ALL A LIE :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Dec 8 2009, 12:15 AM~15908609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


said the kettle calling the tea pot black :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2009, 06:41 PM~15916432
> *said the kettle calling the tea pot black  :biggrin:
> *


MY Os B TRIPPIN... :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 8 2009, 06:59 PM~15916664
> *MY Os B TRIPPIN... :angry:
> *










I ain't no ho.I only have a shovel :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2009, 07:36 PM~15917175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ID NEVER CALL U THAT, ATLEAST NOT TO YOUR FACE :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 8 2009, 08:09 PM~15917604
> *ID NEVER CALL U THAT, ATLEAST NOT TO YOUR FACE :biggrin:
> *


mrchavez texted me and asked me if everyone was on layitlow right now :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 8 2009, 11:24 PM~15920369
> *mrchavez texted me and asked me if everyone was on layitlow right now  :0
> *


 :uh: , ITS SO EASY TO GET THA INTERNET....


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

yellow yellow


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:angry: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 8 2009, 10:24 PM~15920369
> *mrchavez texted me and asked me if everyone was on layitlow right now  :0
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 8 2009, 11:26 PM~15921206
> *:uh:  , ITS SO EASY TO GET THA INTERNET....
> 
> 
> *


EVEN A CAVEMAN CAN DO IT........


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin: wat up podnaz


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 9 2009, 05:31 PM~15928346
> *EVEN A  CAVEMAN  CAN  DO  IT........
> *


BUT FOR SOME REASON U CANT :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 10 2009, 03:00 AM~15934579
> *:biggrin:  wat up podnaz
> *


U READY FOR ATX?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> ATXASS MRCHAVEZ AND  THA  CHICKEN FIGHTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> BENNY HAS THE ESTRADA SHADES ON :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

they were cheap.99


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 10 2009, 02:29 PM~15938762
> *they were cheap.99
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 10 2009, 03:29 PM~15938762
> *they were cheap.99
> *


DAMN THAT IS CHEAP, SHOULD OF BOUGHT ME SOME...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> > ATXASS MRCHAVEZ AND THA CHICKEN FIGHTER :biggrin:
> > BENNY HAS THE ESTRADA SHADES ON :0
> 
> 
> iam not sayin any names but someone left a pic comment on that photo on my myspace and said thats the unabomber :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 10 2009, 10:16 PM~15943191
> *iam not sayin any names but someone left a pic comment on that photo on my myspace and said thats the unabomber  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 10 2009, 11:16 PM~15943191
> *iam not sayin any names but someone left a pic comment on that photo on my myspace and said thats the unabomber  :0
> *


 :x: It wasn't me :biggrin: yes I did yes I did :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

It was a good day


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 11 2009, 12:52 AM~15945118
> *It was a good day
> *


Ice Cube


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 10 2009, 10:16 PM~15943191
> *iam not sayin any names but someone left a pic comment on that photo on my myspace and said thats the unabomber  :0
> *


 hno: & he dnt look so happy in tha pic either :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 07:45 PM~15953165
> *hno: & he dnt look so happy in tha pic either :0
> *


he looks like he's ready to blow up a mailbox


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 11 2009, 12:52 AM~15945118
> *It was a good day
> *


x2


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 07:45 PM~15953171
> *he looks like he's ready to blow up a mailbox
> *


he can blow me :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

u readY for sunday BIG MIG?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 07:48 PM~15953205
> *u readY for sunday BIG MIG?
> *


yessir i wanna meet up wit yall in Belton.. bring your spare just incase. i almost lost my front rim earlier that hoe was loose den a bitch hno:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 07:52 PM~15953246
> *yessir i wanna meet up wit yall in Belton.. bring your spare just incase.  i almost lost my front rim earlier that hoe was loose LIKE MR CHAVEZ  hno:
> *


 :0 


NOW THATS LOOSE :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 07:56 PM~15953288
> *:0
> NOW THATS LOOSE :biggrin:
> *


man when we jacked up the car i grabbed the tool to loosen the dome and i didnt even need the tool i did it by hand.. i was like WTF :0 


i went to Belton and back like that yesterday and coming back home i started to noticed every time i hit the break the rim would make a pop noise so i checked it today and that was it.. man someone was lookin over me 4realz


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 09:01 PM~15953346
> *man when we jacked up the car i grabbed the tool to loosen the dome and i didnt even need the tool i did it by hand.. i was like WTF  :0
> i went to Belton and back like that yesterday and coming back home i started to noticed every time i hit the break the rim would make a pop noise so i checked it today and that was it.. man someone was lookin over me 4realz
> *


twas your angel big miggy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 11 2009, 08:12 PM~15953500
> *twas your angel big miggy
> 
> 
> ...


thats not me in the pic.. thats Rick from Knights of Pleasure :angry:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 11 2009, 08:12 PM~15953500
> *twas your angel big miggy
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: HE WAS SAYN RIGHTY TIGHT,LEFTY LOOSY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


OR WAS HE SAYN,(IN & OUT, IN & OUT )


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 09:05 PM~15954062
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :yes: HE WAS SAYN RIGHTY TIGHT,LEFTY LOOSY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 09:05 PM~15954062
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :yes: HE WAS SAYN RIGHTY TIGHT,LEFTY LOOSY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


he kinda looks like roberto g in this pic


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 09:11 PM~15954136
> *he kinda looks like roberto g in this pic
> *


UMM WHO IS THAT?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 11 2009, 10:31 PM~15954339
> *UMM WHO IS THAT?
> *












the one on the left with the red old navy jacket & I'm the one on the right


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 11 2009, 10:24 PM~15955047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought that was mrchavez in the red hoody


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 11:29 PM~15955087
> *i thought that was mrchavez in the red hoody
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 09:29 PM~15955087
> *i thought that was mrchavez in the red hoody
> *


stupid......dummy


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 11 2009, 10:24 PM~15955047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE, :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 10:29 PM~15955087
> *i thought that was mrchavez in the red hoody
> *


SHIT IF U WERE TOO C A PIC OF LANDO FROM BACK IN THA DAYZ (B4 HE LOVED SAUSAGES) UD REALLY SAY HE D LOOK LKE HIM...


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 14 2009, 05:59 PM~15980171
> *SHIT IF U WERE TOO C A PIC OF LANDO FROM BACK IN THA DAYZ (B4 HE LOVED SAUSAGES) UD REALLY SAY HE D LOOK LKE HIM...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: was that pre-bumpkin


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 14 2009, 10:23 PM~15983111
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: was that pre-bumpkin
> *


pre chorizo u mean :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 12:54 AM~15984952
> *pre chorizo u mean :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 01:14 AM~15985177
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE GONA B MAD AT US TOMORROW DURING LUNCH TIME :0


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Man,yall crazy


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 14 2009, 06:59 PM~15980171
> *SHIT IF U WERE TOO C A PIC OF LANDO FROM BACK IN THA DAYZ (B4 HE LOVED SAUSAGES) UD REALLY SAY HE D LOOK LKE HIM...
> *


you mean there was a time when he didnt love them? :dunno:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:36 AM~15985357
> *you mean there was a time when he didnt love them?  :dunno:
> *


ONLY IF HE WOULD SHOW YA THA PIC IM TALKING BOUT.....

(HINT HINT MR CHAVEZ)


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------

